# CQHAM.RU

## UN7RX

,     .

----------


## Sergey_N

> 


      .              .    .
   :

----------


## rx9cim

-30 -  !
       .     ..  .      ,      .

----------

,   ?

----------


## Alter Ego

"", "".   ,  .  .   .
   "" - .    (.).       .      150,     40  80 .  160    ,    ,  .     . 

 ,     .

----------


## SVd2004

> ,     .


       ?
     .

----------

ua3ycv

----------


## inter02

> 


   ,   ""   .,   ,   " " .    .  .

 ""    ....  :Smile:    "  ."
  ,   ,    ,    ,   ""  .



> ,     .


      .
    .   .  
 ....    ,     , 
 ,  ,      ,     .   .   "  "  ,    .      .
   ""   ,  " "   .   0      ... 

,     ,     ""   ,   ,    ,    ,  ,   ""    ,      .     ...  :Crazy: 
 ,     ""     ".  :Super:  :!: "

----------

RA3PKJ

----------


## inter02

* LMHM* 
   .     ...  :Sad:  ,   ,       ""   ""      .     ...  :Sad: 
-----------------------------------
  " "   !  :Super:         ....

----------


## LMHM

> ,       ""


,     ,   ac.  ac (2SK544)   cc aa,      c  ,    a,     a aca. c ,   ca a a aa Tecsun S2000.

----------

rolin

----------


## rolin

*inter02*,   4   .       2 ?
    50    .

----------

RA3PKJ, rolin

----------


## rolin

*inter02*,  200       4:1    .  50   1:1  ,  .

----------

inter02

----------

inter02

----------


## inter02

> ?


.     .       , ..    .     ,      . 



> 200


 200  .  .     .  :!:  
  , ,  " "     " "         .  
  ,     .      ,     , ()    . 
 .
   "  "   ,     ,       .        .




   225   .  ""    .     . 
     ""     60 ...    .

----------

RA3PKJ, UN7RX

----------


## rolin

> -      -   ,  .      ,      .


    ,      -   .        ,   ,        .     ,    300        ,   .   ,         .
,     ,   .

http://mods.radioscanner.ru/selfmade/mod234/
 ,     .

----------


## rolin

> ?
>      .


 ,    ,         .




    -     .

----------


## RA1AFS



----------


## rolin

:Smile:  



     2 ,  ,       ,          .
,     ,   .

     RF ,   43 , 8 , 23 ,     .     .
     1   .
  10 ,    ,    ,     .

  -    ,    9 ,        ,        .    ,    ,    1    .
    ,    ,  ,   ,   .

   , ,         ,    .

----------

SVd2004

----------


## rolin

*RA1AFS*, 4 + 4 ,   ?   8      ?

----------


## RA1AFS

rolin,    .     .      ()

----------

rolin

----------


## rolin

*RA1AFS*,   7     ?   ,   ,  7          ,     .

----------


## RA1AFS

> *RA1AFS*,   7     ?   ,   ,  7          ,     .


      3-30 

 





http://iruntheflight.com/shop/index....&product_id=86

----------


## SVd2004

> .


    .
   .

----------


## Valery12

> -30 -  !


!

   -   ""     .
                  .
(-    )

** ,   ,     /.      ,    " ".

----------


## SKirov

> ,


        ,         ,    400.   -  ...         ,  ,       ,           .

http://yl2gl.ucoz.net/news/prijomnaj...2012-01-29-102
      ,          U- ,    10..15   1   .

----------


## rolin

> ,         ,    400.


,    .        ,     ,    ,    2   = 2     1   ,    .       ,       ,  RF       .
    ,  61   ,  10    .

----------


## UN7RX

> .
>    .


,           ,       .   inter02  .




> .


   .    .




> 


  43     850




> 


      ,     400-600  150   .      .              ,       . 
               .



> ,     .


,   .  :Super:

----------


## SVd2004

> .


      ,     ?
     ?

----------

Alter Ego, SVd2004

----------


## Alter Ego

> 


 ,    , .       .
 .           . 10    ,   .     ,  2,5 .         ,       ( , ).  .       3 .      ,     .       .     .

----------


## Alter Ego

> 


"". 80  40 ,  .     .    - .  160       ,   .  ,   1  +-,   .  .

----------

Valery12

----------


## Alter Ego

> 


  ""  .   .       - "      50   ".
 .      )).  ,  .     ,        .

----------


## Alter Ego

> 


  .
"  (!)   .
    .
       , ..    .
   .
     ,   .
    _." http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic22514-17.html

----------


## NiKholya

,    ,  .
    .

----------

ua3ycv

----------


## UT4UCM

> ,      ,        .


..     "  "   .  1988  5

----------


## NiKholya

> ,   .
>     _


      .

----------


## UT4UCM

> .


    ,       ,            ,       ,       *Alter Ego​.*  :Smile:

----------



----------


## rolin

.




> .


  ,  ,   .




> ,   .


,       ""      ,   .

*  6 ():*




> . Ÿ


,      ,   ,      .
          -   ,    .




> ,   .


    ?   -  ,      .  ""    .




> .


 27  ?

----------


## 1428

_ 
_ 
,     .
    700, 400, 150.

_   1:9     .__
    50        50.


_

----------


## SVd2004

> ,     .


     ?
 ,    .

----------


## 1428

_  ,  ,   .
_
. 
        ,
  .    ,   ,   .
   -    .
       .

    - .

    . 5   .    .

_     ?
_.
  .      .

----------


## SVd2004

> .


     ?

----------


## 1428

*SVd2004*_
     ?
_.
      ..    
   ))
       .
   .

   ,   ,
   ,  )

----------


## UN7RX

*1428*,   .     -    , ..  ,   ,    ,  .
     .      -    - .              . 

               ,    .
       .       ,             ,      ,    ,   ,    .     -      .        .      4-    .       ,      ,       .

----------


## 1428

,     .
     ..  
    .
      ,
      .

----------


## ic271

,    , .....    ...     -

----------

RA1AFS

----------


## ic271

,-    .        ....
        ....   ,    







> ,   .


.  ,     ?
.   ....-  ...

 ,      ,

----------


## rolin

*ic271*,  ,   ?       .

     -      ,       .     ,      .

     7 ,    ,   .        . 
     -  ,  AML-30  ,
  .
    ,     , .
,   ,  ,   ,   .
AML-30  ,  ,   -  .

 ,     ,   2 ,     ,   AML-30  .

 ,   AML-30,    https://github.com/Dfinitski/AML-30-V2




> 


     ,     ,    ,    .

----------

RN6LW

----------


## SVd2004

,   ...
 ,  ,    ,    .
          ...
..     ,         ,    .

----------


## Valery12

> ,  ,    ,    .


   ,    .
      ,    .
 "".

----------


## SVd2004

> 


.
     ,     ...
     ...

----------


## SVd2004

> 


    .
    ...
  .
 ,     ... (  ,       ...)
Mini-Whip       ... :Wink: 

    ,          
        .

----------


## UB8FCX

> .
>     ,   .


 Ozon- ,   .  100  75.
    ?

----------


## RA1AFS

1986 .

----------


## RA1AFS

> "".


       .

----------

UT4UCM

----------


## RA1AFS

.
     .




> ,    ,  .
>     .





> ... - ?








 :Razz:

----------


## RA1AFS

> .
>             .


    ...
 ,    ,   .

----------


## RA1AFS

.

----------

rock fan

----------


## RA1AFS

:    ().
    .
   . .

----------


## RA1AFS

> (  ).


       ,   ?

----------


## Alter Ego

> .
>     .


        ,   .      ,   .     .

----------


## SVd2004

> 


   .    ,  .
 ,   .

----------


## inter02

> ,


  ,  ...   ,     .    .  .   .
  ,  4- .       ,       - .     ..  
  .  . 


    .


    . 7  



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZCH...ature=youtu.be
  ...
 " "   ...

----------

Valery12

----------


## Alter Ego

> 


"    ".

----------


## Valery12

> 


   ?
            .
 10     .

----------


## Valery12

> .   .   15-20 %


    .
        ,     .

     "  "?
     ,      .





> ,  .


    -.
  ,          ,   .
(  )

----------


## Valery12

> 


    ,    .
       ,      "".

----------


## Valery12

,  ,   ,    .    ,    .
   ,   "".

   -   " " ( ).
  ,       .
 .

----------

inter02

----------


## US5MSO

,         https://youtu.be/bUp3NnfTya4

----------


## UN-NS

.  .
       ,   .  .     .

----------


## Valery12

> ,      .   .


    ?
   ?

----------


## Valery12

> 3,5.


.

       .
      11 ,    ,    .
(    )

----------

RA3PKJ

----------


## 1428

*Alter Ego
*_ 1428,   1:9
_http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic34670-10.html
?

----------


## Valery12

> 


     ,     " "   :Smile: 
  ,    .
   - .

   (  )  ,          ,        .

----------


## Alter Ego

> ?


.     . ,   .

----------


## Valery12

> . ..    -


      ,     .
       .
  ,       " ".




> - ...


  ,      ""   .

----------


## Valery12

> .


   , .

----------

W5ZZ

----------


## UT1LW

,    . :Smile:

----------

UA3MCH

----------


## 1428

...
.. , ..
      .
   .        500  
  .
 .  .

----------

Valery12

----------


## 1428

,      .
    .
,   ,  , 
http://www.radioscanner.ru/uploader/...aaantenna1.gif

----------


## 1428

.
     ..
,     ?

?

----------


## IG_58

,  "".         .

          ,  *Valery12*:       .    ,  ,     /  .      ,     . 

*1428,*  ,    .    ,  ,      ?

----------


## SVd2004

> ?


   ?
        ... (  )

----------


## SVd2004

> 1428 (RW3AVI),


    ,  .

----------


## SVd2004

> 


  2010 ? (  1998 )
      ?

----------


## 1428

*IG_58
*      ,
       ?
 _     .    ,  ,     /  .      ,     .
_.

     .
        .    . 
    ,            ,  .
          .. 
       .    .
   ,      .
      . 

_      ?
_.
 50     30   10    10     ,
     .

  .  .    1/2      .

----------

IG_58

----------


## 1428

*IG_58
*   ,   .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yTsYxR6r7E&t=54s
     .

,      . 
          .
        = 0.
      .

----------

IG_58

----------


## 1428

_ ?_ 
.  .    ,      100.

----------


## 1428

_    , 
_ .        ,    ..
    . 

_ 
_   .    3.15        ..
     .

          ,     .

----------


## IG_58

*1428*,     ,  . 
    -   .  
        ,   ..          .  ,   , ,      .

*Valery12*,           .  , ,    .

----------


## IG_58

> ,


 C , ? ...  :Smile:   ::::  
 , ,  , ?   ,  ,  ,       ::::  :!:

----------


## Valery12

., .

----------


## Valery12

> .  , ,    .


 ** ,   11 ,   .
          "".




> 273


  ,    ,     .

----------


## IG_58

*Valery12*,     ,    .       -,    .

----------

IG_58

----------


## IG_58

> 


  :Smile: 
 , ,     ... ,       :Smile:

----------


## IG_58

, ,    :Smile:  
   ,   .       , "_, _ " ().     -      .   :Rolling Eyes:

----------

Valery12

----------


## SVd2004

,       .

----------


## 1428

*SVd2004*,
   .
.      ..
       .
    ,     ,  - 
 .

----------


## kvn

,   .             ,   .
,     .  ,   , -   .
-   ,   .       . DEGEN    -     .   ,      ,     .      ,   ,   .

    ,      .    .     .   ,  4 ,     :Smile: 
  ,  .           .      .

----------


## SVd2004

.

----------

UY5VD,  12701

----------


## Valery12

> 30


         20.
( )
          - " "    .




> -  - ..


 .
         .
        .

----------


## Tadas

> ...


  :Smile:

----------

Boris..

----------


## UT1LW

> .
> .


 !!!

----------


## SVd2004

> 


 ?
    ?

----------


## _

> .
>         .


     ?  ,      ?

----------

Valery12

----------


## Valery12

> ?  ,      ?


,    ,     ,  .
(..,  -  -)
,       .

    ""     -     6    3D-     :Smile: 
       21,    - .          ,     .

        ,    .
 ,      3.6      .    ,   ""     ,      :Smile: 

 ,  ,      ,       . ,    ,      .
     3D          .

----------


## Valery12

> ,    ,


  :Smile:

----------


## _

> ,    .


,  . ,      . .

----------


## Valery12

,         ?
     ?

----------


## Valery12

""     .
      ,          *1428*.
   ,        .
  ,       ,    *1428*.

   "",    :Smile:

----------

Valery12

----------


## master108

: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1IVN...ew?usp=sharing

----------

inter02, protek5512,  12701

----------

protek5512, UA4NE

----------


## UB8FCX

> -      10.


  ?  ?
? https://fwater.ru/catalog/fitingi_dl...obzhim_tiemme/

----------

UT1LW

----------


## Pavel83

! ,   : http://www.ukaranet.org.uk/uk_amateurs/bobgreef/    21 .      .       21 ?

----------

UA4NE, UR4UBQ, UT1LW

----------


## SVd2004

""   ,   .
     .
    .
 .

----------

UA4NE, UT1LW

----------


## SVd2004

> 


 , ... :Rolling Eyes:

----------

LY1SD, RA9SVY, UA4NE

----------


## RW6AU Dima

().

----------

Boris..

----------

Boris.., Georgi

----------


## SVd2004

> 100%

----------

RL1L

----------


## UT4UCM

http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic27416.html
       14  ,         !

----------

Boris..

----------


## ic271

> !


          ....

----------

Georgi

----------


## SVd2004

.
       .  .
   ,     ...
    .
        .
  ,    ...
,    ...
      ...

P.S.
             .

----------

Valery12

----------


## Valery12

> ,       ,


 -        ?
      ""?




> , ,    .


        " "     ?

----------

RA9SVY

----------


## R8ACR

"",   ,       . ,  ,  .   ,   . ,     ,   "  ".      ,  . , ,   ...

----------

UA4NE, UT1LW

----------


## RL1L

*ic271*,
     ,    ,       .     ,      .

----------


## RL1L

*UT1LW*,
  .    1.7  (  AD8015)    ,       ,   (5   14 ) ,   / (/)   .

----------

UT1LW

----------

UT1LW

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RL1L*,        160,80.     ,    ,          ,   .

----------

4Y, R4HDC, Valery12

----------


## Valery12

, .

----------


## SVd2004

.
      355.

----------

ew8od

----------


## SVd2004

> .


    ...
 ...

----------

UA4NE

----------


## ic271

,              .
        "  "    ,   .
  ,     ,  ,    .....

-            ...         ....     .
, (    )   ?

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## ic271

> ?
>     ..


   ,,,,
    ,  ...  ,  .
      ,       ,  ?
    ,     ,   .
       , , , ,  ...
    ,    .....

----------


## ic271

....
 ,      ....
  ,  ?
  ,  ?
        ....

----------


## ic271

....
 ,      ....
  ,  ?



> .


  ,           ....  .

----------


## IG_58

*SVd2004*,   .  .

----------

SVd2004

----------

DerBear, ew8od, IG_58, SVd2004, UA3LEE

----------


## SVd2004

,   630.
    ,   .
 ,    ,      ... 
   ...  :Wink:

----------

ew8od, UR4UBQ

----------

ew8od

----------


## SVd2004

> 1


   .
    640,  630.
    .
   ,   ,  .
    .
  .

P.S.
     ,  . (  ).

----------


## UR5VFT

http://lavrinenkov.blogspot.com/2019...-loop.html?m=0
http://lavrinenkov.blogspot.com/2019...-whip.html?m=0
http://lavrinenkov.blogspot.com/2019...iwhip.html?m=0

----------


## RL1L

*SVd2004*,
 ,         .     1:1 ( ),        ,         ,     ,      .

----------


## RL1L

*SVd2004*,
    ,   .     ,    ""  ,    /.     ,      :          () 75/200 ,     -200 ( 200 ),        200/75 .        /,    ,   ,    ..    ,      ,     ,     .

----------

SVd2004

----------


## UR5ZQV

*SVd2004*, 


> .
>          .


   ,      .         ,  .      .       ,    "".   .     .,       ,            .

----------


## LMHM

> .
>       .


  ""     :    "  ",   ,     ,      2.   ,   ,    ,     .        , ..    ,    .      .         ,    /   .       ,    ,     ,  :



> MiniWhip  ,   .





> ?

----------

LMHM

----------


## SVd2004

> 


 ,       ,  .
     ,       .
    ,   .
 ,   .
        ,      .
  ,   , , .
   .
     .
       .
      3 ,     .
ĸ,   .
  .
 ,       .
  .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## Valery12

*svk52*,

!   :Smile: 
      .

----------


## SVd2004

MiniWhip  ,        , 3      ...
  ""  ...
     rolin (N7DDC) AML-30-V2.
        ,        .
  660.

----------


## Valery12

> rolin (N7DDC) AML-30-V2.


    ,    ,         .
          ,     ,         .

   2 ,          ,    ,   SDR.
  ,       - .

----------


## SVd2004

,   ,  ,   .
       .
   ,    .

----------


## RL1L

*SVd2004*,
     ,    ,   .

----------


## RL1L

-, -      .          ,  ,        150 ,   ,  ,      ,    ,     ,     RG-174,  0.23 /   ,   92.16 /,    -,        15-17 .

----------


## RL1L

,   50   ,      (    ),      .        ,    .

----------

UA9LKK

----------


## Valery12

> ,    .


  ""  50     (  "" )
-        .

----------


## Valery12

> -  ,


     ,  .

----------


## RL1L

,    ""  ,    50            , ..   ,           (   TR1).

----------


## Valery12

> R,  ,    ,    .


      ,    ,    ?
    ""     .
        ,      ,  -   .

, -   :Smile:

----------


## RA3WDK

> 


,  .   ,   .   -  SDR         -   .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

*RA3WDK*,         ,  . :Smile:

----------


## SVd2004

-  30 (cqham.ru)

----------

UA9OC,

----------


## RN3GP

?
https://pa0fri.home.xs4all.nl/Ant/PA...%20antenna.htm

https://pa0fri.home.xs4all.nl/Ant/Ac...enna%20eng.htm

----------

UA9OC,

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RN3GP*, 


> ?


   ,  ,   .      .    , ,     :(.
  () (   ,   ,  ,      ,        :(

----------


## SVd2004

3 , 4 ,     Fair-Rite.
   1:2
    .

----------

UA9OC

----------

UA9OC,

----------


## rz3qs

> .


,  . ,     ,           ().

----------


## SVd2004

> (    )


   ,    ,   ,   ...

----------


## Phoenix

> LZ1AQ


*RA3WDK*
 !
     ,      50 .
       .    - VNA,       . .
    ,  :
1) ./.  S11, S22;
2) .  S21;
3) /  ;
4)  .
   ?         ?
     1/2" ,   3,6 .
  ,  ?

----------


## Phoenix

> 


     ,        .     .    .  ,      ,  .
 S11 -    . S21 -  ,     Micro-Cap.
  3,3 ,     ,     ,    3,6  (   1,8 ).         .

----------


## SVd2004

> 


  ?

----------


## RA3WDK

> .  ,      ,  .


  S21    .            ,    .    LZ1AQ,          .  S21    S21    .     .    5   0    .   3,3         ,    150  (   )  7   (   ).

----------

> +/- 1.4   ...


      .        .         .

----------


## SVd2004

""

----------


## SVd2004

> ,   ?


  ,  .

   ,  ,   .

----------

R2ANG

----------


## RA3WDK

> , .
> 1)          3,6 .
>    S21   ?
> 2)   ,      1:4  ?  T4-6T-KK81.


    ,   -   .       ,  6-7    ,   1 ,  ,   ,      .
     .        ,   .         .          50  (   ,     -     ,    ).

*  12 ():*




> ""


 ,     -   .          (      ),     ,      ,       ,        .     60  -      .
  - ,          . 
,        ,    .
     -126   10    100 .   -18 ,      10 ,   + 2 
    LZ1AQ.    0  .      .

----------


## Phoenix

> ,   -   .       ,  6-7    ,   1 ,  ,   ,      .


     -  ,    .    .
      ?    , ,    S21  IP3?

----------


## SVd2004

.

----------



----------


## Phoenix

> .


  LZ1AQ,    .

----------


## SVd2004

LZ1AQ    DipTrace,    .

----------


## SVd2004

,   .

----------

UA9OC

----------


## SVd2004

> 


    .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*SVd2004*, 
1.  " ",    342,       ,   2-  ,      ,      ,     "",  .
2.   " ",   ,  .   ,    .         ,  "  " (   ,      ,    ),   ,      ,     ,    ,        50  ,   .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*SVd2004*, "       ,   "",    ()".
     , ",  ".    .

----------


## ra3gn

.

----------


## RA3WDK

,   ,  ,       ,   E .      R&S.            .
   -40 ...
   . 
,     .  . Aaronia  ,       .

----------


## RA3WDK

.  .

----------

SVd2004

----------


## 12701

.. DL2KQ    :  http://dl2kq.de/ant/kniga/3783.htm

----------

,

----------


## 240

.   .  .        ,           .
        .
      .

----------


## UR5ZQV

** , 
1.     .
2.   ,  "   "    . . 50 ,   50/200 ,  ?
3.  .   ,      , ,   .

----------


## Valery12

> ,     .     ?


"   ,   ..."  ()   :Smile: 

   28.5   ,   .
     .
(  )





> " "   -   .  -


.
    -    .
  -  .
    ,        :Smile: 

      -    "".

----------

> ,           .


    ? 5       .      .
               .         .    .




> 28.5   ,   .





> -    "".


     .

----------


## UR5ZQV

** , .   (      "" ,  ).
     "  "     ,      .   .

----------

> ""


   ?   .

*  7 ():*




> ?


 8 .   .   .




> " "




 15003 742.       .  -0,16.

----------

> .
>        - .         .
>     ...


             .   .

----------

> ,        ?


     .    .          ,      .        ,      .        .

----------


## UR5ZQV

** , 



> .


,   , ,    .
 ,  3-   "  ",       ,  470/2 26 .    .      ,   . .

----------


## 240

,       . .      ?
    ?
          .    ,   .    .

----------

> ,       . .      ?
>    ?


       (  ).     .




> ,       . .      ?
>    ?


       (  ).     .




> ,    
> 14      .


        .

----------


## 240

?
      450 .
       ? ,      "   50  ? :Razz: 
  .        ?      .
 ,      ,     .

----------

> ?      .


       .

*  6 ():*




> ?      .


       .




> ,   ,


   ,   .    "  "   . ,   ,    .  ,      .

----------

> ,


,           .      .

----------

> ?     ?


 -.

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## ra3gn

. .,   mfj269,    ,  1  +  1 ,     
2 .

----------

> 


,                 .

----------

::

----------


## SVd2004

.
   ,    (  )      .
   -.
        12.
      .
 .
,  150mA.

----------


## UR5ZQV

*SVd2004*, 
  ,    ?
  " ".
!50 ,    ,   ,  "  ...",   -1103,   ,    , , , .
     ( Chavder,LZ1AQ)   ,   .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

> ,  150mA.


     21    .   1980-   .     .

----------


## SVd2004

> " ",   ,


     .



> 


     ,     ...
  ,    .
 ,      ...
      ,      ...
   MiniWhip,  ,         3 ,  ...  :Wink: 
,  ,    ...

P.S.
    19  17  .

----------


## SVd2004

> - ?


https://lz1aq.signacor.com/docs/wsml...op-antenna.htm

----------

IG_58

----------


## SVd2004

> , ...  ?


   ,    ,      ...
    ...
    ,    ,  ...
    ,   ,     ...
      ...
   ,      ...
  ,     ...

----------


## SVd2004

> ...


   ,        ...
    ???

*  10 ():*




> .


      ...

----------

Laimerus

----------


## SVd2004

.
 ,    ,         .
  .
  (,  , )      .
    .
     ,    .

----------


## SVd2004

.
MiniWhip  Loop.
     .
 ,  .
  ,  .
.

----------

Valery12

----------


## SVd2004

?

----------


## Valery12

> ?


    ,     ,      .
   3.6..3.7 ,    "".

 ,  ,        

.

----------


## Valery12

> .


 , ,    .
            .
,  "" ,    - .

            .
   ,     ,       ,      :Smile:

----------


## SVd2004

> 


  ,         .  .  ...
         ...  ... :Wink: 
,      ,   .
    ,  ... :Cool:

----------


## SVd2004

1   ???

----------


## 240

> .


      .
  TV1  VT1,    .

----------

.    21,45     368      .   399 ,   .

----------


## Valery12

""     -    -.
            ,       ,  . .

----------

> -    ,     .
>     .


      .   




> ,  .


,    ,       .       ,   1,8...7     9 .        .    .           .     .     ,     .

*  19 ():*




> ,   1,8...7     9 .        .


   3,630   R3MJ  ,         .

----------

> ,     3.640   ,    .


.   .

----------

> .


   ,      .       .

----------

> ,        .
>   .


  3,640    .

----------

> .


   .          1990-  .

----------


## RV3MP

> ,       ,  ..


,   .

----------


## RV3MP

,  JA    ?    40...  CW/SSB....  
* FT8*...   -       - .

----------

> 


       .        



> ,  ,   747.

----------


## Aleksey1991

!     , ,    2-3     ?          ,      80-20 .         ?

----------


## SVd2004

Loop .
    ,    .

     .

----------


## SVd2004

> ,        .


  ... ...
    ,        .
 69 .
  ...
     .

----------


## SVd2004

...
  ,   .

----------


## SVd2004

""...
        ,        ...
    ...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Valery12

> 14131     .


,    ""   :Smile: 




> 6


       ,     () DSP..
       .
(  ,  )

  ,   S-    .
     .
       /. 
 :Smile:

----------

> ,    () DSP..


  ,   .  .    .    60.
   .    ,  ,    .    (  ,   )     .   ,   ,          ,   .   ,    ,   ,      .      ,   ,    .

*  12 ():*




> .
>     ,         .


.        .     .

----------


## 240

> .        .     .


.   . .
   ,      ,     .
   "" ?

----------


## RL1L

** ,
       TV1?  ,   ,       ,     ..?

----------


## RL1L

** ,
     ""     ,         ?    ,     1:1,   ?

----------

Valery12

----------


## Valery12

> 100 . ,  15   . (),  ( )    ,   ,   ,


    -   :Smile: 
(     )

----------

RV4LX

----------

> .    "" .


     .        .

----------


## RA1AFS

-   !

----------


## SVd2004

...
        1.3.
             .
     ...

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Valery12*, 


> (     )


 ,     " ",    ,         ,   ,   "",     14029,          .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*SVd2004*, 


> .



     ,   .     .  (     ).
     "  ".  , , , , /,  ,   ,      .     "  ",   ,   .

----------


## 240

> .


   ?      ?
 .

          .
              ,    .       . 
          . - , - .
   ,        ,         RA1AFS.

----------

> ?      ?
> .


     ""    ?     .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1917176   .  "".            .      ,   .    .

----------

.
 378710  378711





> ,   .


 .     .          .

----------

> 1


                                2  .

----------

. .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

> .       -  .


,       .




> :
> .       .


      .       - .            ,      ( ,   ,    .  ,    ,    ). *      .*
          1:1.     ,      1:1, 1:2, 1:3 ... ,    (      ).     ,     .
    ,     ,    .

----------

> **        .
>    ,   *  ,*          ,     (  )


        .





> DataSheet         ...


         .

  ,     ,      .


    ,   .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RL1L*,     .   (   ,      ),     ,        .
   "" " .." ,  ,  .  ,     ,        ,   .

----------

UR5ZQV, Valery12

----------


## SVd2004

Loop  MiniWhip    1   .
   MiniWhip  3  .
Loop    .
MiniWhip    FM.
  3   ,     ...

----------


## SVd2004

...
    ...
,       .
  ,   .

----------

> ?


 


   0    .        .       . ,     .

*  19 ():*




> Loop  MiniWhip    1   .


           .      ,       ,     .  .    .           .    .  ,   ,   .    ,         .              .  ,       .  14  7 .

----------

. .
      ,     .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

> ,   ,   .


  ?         ?  ?

----------

> .


      ?  ?     ?          ?




> 1:1       -   **,  .


  ?

----------


## RL1L

> ?


    ,    ,         .           4-4    ,  3-3      .          .

----------


## UR5ZQV

** , 


> . .
>       ,     .


   ,    ,    ,       .
      ( ,  , ,   ..),    ,    .,        ,   .

----------

> ,    ?


   .




> ,       .


 .   4:1          .        .    .
  ,   .

----------


## UR5ZQV

** , 


> . .


  ""   ,     ().
     368,   ,    .?   8055   . ,  ,     ,      ,      .  ,   ,   ,      ,  .
   ,  "     ,   ",     ( /    .   ,  -  ,    .    /),      "  /, ",       . ,     ,     ,     .   .
:    "   ",   ,  ?  :Smile: .

----------


## IG_58

> 8055   .


 AD8055 -   . .    - , , AD8129  AD8130.



  ,          .

----------


## IG_58

** ,     . 3, 5  7    NOISE/DISTORTION.

----------


## IG_58

> d=10, L=200.


  ,    ,       d=10, L=200. 
    ?
    ? 
      ,   ?
 , -,         AD8129    ?

----------


## IG_58

*UR5ZQV*, , " ."      .    "",   ,  AD8055 -   . ,   ,  AD8129 -   . ,    .   ,  ,      .

----------


## SVd2004

.
   ...
         ,  .
    ,    11       10 .
     (2-3   ,  ...) ,  ,     .     .            .   .      224.  .        .     .    .   .    .    ...

----------

Redish

----------


## SVd2004

...
 88              .
          ,     .
   ,     ,    ,        .
   ...

----------


## SVd2004

> 


,   ,  ...
       ...

----------


## IG_58

*UR5ZQV*,         . 
, " " -   .      . 



> ,  ,  ,     .


.    -   :
https://radioprog.ru/post/536

----------


## IG_58

, , ,  , .   ,      . 

 .     , -  ,     ,     ,           . 

    ,     -   . ,          . 

   ,        ,               ,   .   .  ,   .

----------

IG_58

----------


## Valery12

> UR5ZOV


,    " "  :Smile: 
         .

----------

IG_58, RV4LX

----------


## 12701

** ,   .

----------


## IG_58

*UR5ZQV*,    ,   .        ,     ....  ,  .  :Razz:

----------


## SVd2004

.

----------


## SVd2004

,      .
,  ,  ,   .

----------


## Valery12

,     2005 ,       ,    
   - "    ,   ?"

P.S.
 .

----------

240

----------


## Valery12

> ,


,       :Smile: 
    ,   
  = 40+20=60 ()

----------


## SVd2004

,    ,    .
    ,    .
    ,       MiniWhip,    .

----------

IG_58

----------


## Skiff

> ,


330uF  .      :Razz:

----------


## IG_58

,        .

----------


## IG_58

*SVd2004*,    : " 5 "  :Smile:

----------


## 240

> datasheet


    ,   ,          .
       .

----------


## Valery12

,  ,    12 /  ,   ?
       ,   ?
(     )

----------

Valery12

----------


## UA4NE

> ,  ,    12 /  ,   ?
>        ,   ?


    12 / - .         0,1 / (   PAMP  ATT),       .       ~1     1 / (3 , 10 ),      .

    ,      SNR,         ,    .           ,    ,   12 /    -))

----------

Valery12

----------


## RA3WDK

40      15 / ,     1 /      5,65 
       ,    ,   /.
    0,25 ,     +      0,044 / ( ,       ).  ,       -R (ITU) ,   c    ,     . 
 -       ?        ,       . ..   /.  , ,     ,    .
  -   ,    ,     -  ,    .

   12 /              .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## ra6foo

.    .

----------


## UA4NE

> ,   ""  1  
> 12 ?
> (   12 /)


   .   ,         .




> c    ,     .


,  -   .    ,      :Razz:

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Valery12*, 


> ,    12 /  ,   ?
>        ,   ?


         (  ),     .
    40,    =20*0.7=14.    =12*14 = .170.      (73 ) ,    . ,      . 80,   ,  ,  .
:   "",     .
"2:   " ",     20,   .

----------


## RA3WDK

2.14 dbi

https://www.ahsystems.com/EMC-formul...alculation.php

----------

UA4NE

----------


## ra6foo

> https://www.ahsystems.com/EMC-formul....


. 
 =    /     . 
      , 
,      , 
        .
?

----------


## ra6foo

78 +    ,
  * ,   12.56
     ,   
?

----------


## ra6foo

> ,       .
> (         )


    ? 
 0,5   2.13 , 
   1,62 
   ,   .

----------

R3DDL

----------

.        .    .
     3,5          .

----------


## ra6foo

> -


    -

----------

Frankenstein

----------

> ,        .


    .     5 R2ZHJ  3681 .

----------


## ra6foo

...

----------


## Valery12

,        SDR,   " ".
       7         ,      .
         "".
  -       ""   3.757.5 .
    ,   ,  6 .

----------

> 3.757.5 .
>     ,   ,  6 .


    .    8-  .

----------

> 


       ,  ?

----------

> "",     ,  ""  .


        .         .

----------

> .
> *   ""*.


   .

----------


## UA4NE

,      .

      (),        -     --,         .     (Isotropic Gain)  .

----------

UA4NE

----------

> ,  1    7         30  !  ,     100 / , *     70 /.*


      200  (7-10 , . 50 )?

----------

DL8RCB

----------

> 5-10 /


  ,     ? ,    ,  .    -    ,       ,     -  Q  100        .        .
           -. ,     ,     .

----------


## Valery12

> ?


    " ",       .

----------


## SVd2004

> .


    ...
  ,   ...

----------


## SVd2004

> -


SMD   ...
     ...
          (  )...

----------

> .


,    ,     30%  .    .         .

----------

> 3..17 ,       .


   ...  .         1,15   .    15%.

----------


## Valery12

*  6 ():*




> 14


  Contest RTTY,    .




> 1,15   .    15%.


,     :Smile: 
              ?
(50..250 )

----------


## 240

> ,    ,     30%  .


    . . .
   ,      ,   ,       .       . :Razz:       .

----------


## Valery12

> .


       " "    ?

----------


## SVd2004

,  6 ,    .
  ,     .

----------


## R2OM

> 15003 531,5   -0,16 5:17:17 .


  3-     8 ?
0.163( )=0.48 
0.4817()=8.16

----------


## SVd2004

> 0.163( )=0.48


    ,   ,   ,  ...
      0.34

----------


## SVd2004

21-30  .
  ,   .

----------

> ,   -   Q


.      .

         .    .          3,5  7 .       .

----------

> ,


      .  3,5 ,  Q=50    70 .  7     .     ,    .




> ,     ,       .


     ,   .

----------


## 240

> .


  ?
    100 ,   3,5   35 ,       .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## SVd2004

. (     201   )
( MiniWhip       ,    .
        3-5 .)
   MiniWhip    ?
        1-2 .
      ...
     ?

----------

> 100


     100,     50.   ?
   41        ?  3,5          50.

----------


## Valery12

> 3,5          50.


    ?
 ,          .

----------


## rz3qs

> ""  .


, 160-40 .  ,    .      K9AY,   ,  AD8129  ,    .
 ,  10      .

----------

SVd2004, UA4NE, Valery12

----------


## Valery12

,     ,     ,      ?

----------

> 100.


      1     10 .        .     




> ,  ,   .


   .    .

----------


## Valery12

> 8-9 ,    ,


  ,         /.
      .

----------


## Valery12

,        /.
         .

----------


## 240

> 


      ? 
    ,   , ,       .
 ,        .
        .
   ,   .



> ( )          (),        .     /.


  ?         ,   , -     ,      ,   . 
  .

----------


## Valery12

...  :Smile: 

     ,     -    / Q-?

----------


## rz3qs

> /  /.


 ,   ,  .
         ,       .
..         .
   .    ,        /.

----------


## RN6LW

.           .           .

----------


## rz3qs

> .


      .




> 


 30   ,  ,   20 ,  160-40   ,   .

----------


## SVd2004

.
 10200 41    30   .
 MiniWhip  7   .
     .

P.S.
 ""       , 
       14.

----------

> -    .


         .       .

----------


## SVd2004

> ...


     ,      ... :Wink:

----------


## SVd2004

http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-96.htm

     ""...
",  ,     -       ."

...

----------


## SVd2004

...
    ...
"      .      ,    ,  -       ,       ."
     ...

----------


## RA3WDK

> . UA9TJ 14145  (  4/4   5     ) , ,  .        9     14     .


  DX,      .  ,       VEF202.

       -     ,       (  ).
       miniWip -  : +, ,     ,     ,    .

    -     DX  .
   ,   DX (   24   TS830) -

----------


## SVd2004

> miniWip -  : +


 ...
 MiniWhip .
  LZ1AQ  ,     ...

     1.5  FM  . (   ).

----------


## RA3WDK

> *RA3WDK*,
>     ""  (  )?


  ,  QRZ      .   AD8129     ,    .
  +/- 12 
    - https://www.qrz.com/db/ra3wdk

----------

RL1L

----------


## RA3WDK

..    .   , , .
     ,    ,   ,  . 

    -



   ,      DX.

----------

NikB, RL1L

----------


## UA3MCH

> 


2  , 2   -  "?"

----------


## RA9SVY

> 379356
>   . UA9TJ 14145  (  4/4   5      ) , ,  .


      .

----------


## SVd2004

> ,      DX


   ,     DX  ... :Wink:

----------

UA3MCH

----------


## IG_58

> .    ,       .


--...      ,  ,  ,   .   AD8129   .        ,    ,   :



        .

----------


## 12701

** ,   .

----------


## RA3WDK

,  ,   -   .
   SSB   .
http://ra3wdk.qrz.ru/oldradio.htm

----------

IG_58

----------

> .


   .     ,     .      .      .




> !  20


       ?

----------

.    3,5  7 .       .

----------


## IG_58

> .


  ,   ,   ,   . ,        .          ? , ,    :Smile:

----------

> ,  .
> ...    ,      .


​

*  9 ():*




> ,    , ,        .


    .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Valery12*, 


> -    2         ,      14 .


    " ".
 - ,     (  ) "    14 ." "   "     ,    ,   .

----------


## Mayor

"  "?            ....   (_G_=1, _R_A= 73,1 )  _l_=λ/π.           .  2,    10?    "" ...

----------


## UA4NE

.    ,  10-    .    " "  .   ""  :Razz: 

     - ,       .

----------

12701

----------


## SVd2004

> ""


  ...

----------


## UA4NE

-       :     .

:  . -            , ..      .   ,      .   .

----------

RN6LW

----------

> ,  .


  .        .     .




> ,    ?


     .      .     .

----------

> ,  10-    .    " "  .


  379382



> 1967       ,      .


 .  .  100        .      547 .

----------


## SVd2004

> ,    -


  ,       ???
 ?
 ?
 ?
      ...

----------

> ,      ,    ?


*Q = f /Δf*

----------


## Mayor

"      ..." :Razz: 
        - 
" ...   ...".  :Razz: 
      - .    , ,    1  .  - .           .    ? .     500   2,    10  ,          ? ...  "" ""               50-90    ?  ""  ""  ?  ?        .   .       ...    ,  ...   ,   ... :Razz:

----------


## SVd2004

> 


..  ,    ...

----------

Boris.., Mayor, UR5ZQV

----------


## Mayor

" ..  ,    ..."

.  "", "", "Abava"   .  .   ... :Razz:     ,       - .   -      ,        ...     ....       -          .  ... :Razz:

----------

> ,     .


   ?

----------


## Mayor

:Razz:   ?   -        1.   4      ,   .          15 .  .        . :Razz:

----------


## SVd2004

> 


     ?
      ,  ...
     ,      .

----------


## IG_58

> ?


  ,    ?      ,       .  ,    ,  .       - ,   .  ::::

----------

IG_58, UR5ZQV

----------


## IG_58

*240*,  :            ,     , ..     ,  .          ,    ,    .. 

      ,        .

                 ,    .

----------



----------

> ,   ,   -    .
> ,   .


  .     .       .
 :Razz:

----------


## IG_58

> ,      *.*


       ,   ?    ,         , ..      .   ,          ,       , , ,        .  :Smile: 

   ,       ,         , ,               ..,          :Smile:

----------

Boris.., Valery12

----------


## Valery12

> ..,


    ,         , ..    ,       .
 " "   ,,   , ...  :Smile: 

*  5 ():*




> XC     20%.


              .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## 240

> ..,           ,     .





> ,


   ,             .      , . .     (     )        .
        ,      ....

----------

UA4NE,

----------


## SVd2004

.
   0.76/5.
 .
    .

----------

IG_58

----------


## IG_58

.    ,    ,          - ,       .

----------


## 240

.
        .
          .

----------


## Mayor

- -  - .

----------


## Valery12

> - -  - .


--.





> ,   .


     ,      , ...
   3    ,     ..
 66..666   .
(    )

----------


## Valery12

,     .

----------


## SVd2004

64     ...

----------

> ,   ,  ???


    ,      (  5 ,  26 ),  . ,      . ,    ,     ,   .    ,    ,   .         ,  -.    7 ,      .

----------

> ,    ,   .
>     ?


  ( )  .      3,5  1,8     7 .   7      ,  .   ,   7  ,     ,  12.    ,    ,  7         .    .

----------

> ,      ...


,   ,  .     .  ,  .        .        .

----------

> ,          ,       ...
>  ,   ...


     .

*  7 ():*




> ,          ,       ...
>  ,   ...


     .



> ,   ...


      . ,     1970-    "  "     - .    ,    . :Smile:

----------


## Mayor

> ,     .


 :Razz:   !       ""  !

----------


## Valery12

> .  .


          MLA-30,  ,     ,    .
         "  ".
(      :Smile: )

     ,  -    .         .
,      /?
    ,      .

----------

> .


   ,  ?        .    .

----------

> , , ...


,      .

----------

LMHM

----------

Valery12,

----------

> ,        ,    ,     .


   . 
,         ,            .
   .
  (       )     ,      ,  1...1,5 ,      .                (     ).

----------


## SVd2004

> .


   ...

----------


## SVd2004

,    .
   ... ...
         ...

----------

> ,    .


    .           ,        ,         .     " " (                 .        ).
   .       .                .    ""             .

----------

> ,    .


    .           ,        ,         .     " " (                 .        ).
   .       .                .    ""             .





> ,    "  ".
>   1.5    .


      . .

----------

> " " (                 .        ).


    ,         ,     ,      ()

----------

> ,      ,   ,  ...


  ""?

----------


## Mayor

https://dzen.ru/a/X4iL6jLPAxRiwX6D?&

----------


## SVd2004

*Mayor*,
    ,  ...

----------


## SVd2004

> 


    ,        .
    , ..      .
  ,   .
        ,      ,    ...
  ...

----------


## SVd2004

> 


    ,   ...
     .
.

*  16 ():*




> , ,  .


     ?

----------


## IG_58

**,    ,      .   (, " "),  - ,   "" -      :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

* 

*            7 .
   ,   .
     ,    .

    .
       ?
   ?
      ?
     7 ?

----------

> ?
>    ?
>       ?
>      7 ?


    .     .     .    .  17 .  16   7 .          1,8  3,5  ( 68  270 ).   .  3,5       . ,    150 .  41 (=250, L=200, d=10).  7      =100...150.    200 .       .        . ,   .
           .
         .    . , ,    .         .

----------

Valery12

----------


## SVd2004

Sony ICF-2001D.
    .

----------

Valery12

----------


## LMHM

a c , a a   ac. aa ca BX-082 a aa a   c:
http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/top...tml#msg1532317

----------

> ,


     .    .    .

----------



----------

> .     .      (  )   .


 49      ,        .         .     .       .        .   :      .           .       .         ,       .        -      .

----------

R3DDL,

----------


## rz3qs

> 


  .   -3    2 .

----------

IG_58

----------


## IG_58

*Valery12*,      ,       ,  ,        :Smile:     ,    .

----------


## Mayor

> 49      .....


 :Razz:  *  772*    - https://netigor.ru/antenna-metelka-svoimi-rukami/ (    "".) 30- !!  ? -    15  .     ,    ().     30   ?  :Razz:   200   ?     ",    "".... :Embarassed:  -    ! .   -      ,    ....

----------


## 240

> -     ,       ,     .


 , 2 ,      ,         ,            .
  ,            .
       .




> -    ! .


  .      . :Razz:

----------


## 240

> .   -3    2 .


 ,          .
     ,       2   21 .       .
   ,  .  ,    ,      .

----------


## UA9OC

> 


       ???
*,   - (  - )        * ,      .             .

----------


## 12701

> .   -3    2 .


  , !    ,     ?

----------


## Mayor

> .      .


 :Razz:   " ",   ,  ...    ( ).
 :Sad:   "   "....   ,  "" (      .)  :Razz:

----------

12701

----------

,        L=200, d=10  =100...150?

----------

> http://forum.odlr.ru/attachment.php?...1&d=1550071341
>   .


    ?

----------


## RA3WDK

> .16 - https://www.quartz1.com/price/price.php?group=4658&p=1
>      !


10x200\4B1[250]\ 880  -   ?

----------

> 10x200\4B1[250]\ 880  -   ?


 150  .  .       .

*  5 ():*




> 10x200\4B1[250]\ 880  -   ?


 150  .  .       .         (7 )   (3,5 ).




> Q-3820      8x160\150\


  7  14   ?       ?

----------


## RA3WDK

41    1  30    (  ).
        150 .

----------


## UA9OC

> , -   .


       ?

----------


## Edifier

** ,     
https://www.avito.ru/voronezh/kollek...hni_1738103279
https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg...vye_1780220911

----------

Edifier

----------


## Edifier

* 12701*,  ,  .
         -  .
  ?

----------


## RA3WDK

, , .          100 % .
        (    ) -    .

----------


## RA3WDK

> 7     41   Q=12 (         )     ,      .


     -  ( - ,     Q ?) ,      -        .

----------


## 12701

> -  .
>   ?


    ... ...  ...     -2 ..

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

> Q=24  ,      ,     .


 .         ,     http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1920429.    .

----------


## RA3WDK

.          .
     ,     .     -        (   ).   AD8055...    ,        .
        (    ).

*  5 ():*

    .          .
     ,     .     -        (   ).   AD8055...    ,        .
        (    ).




> .       ?       ,       ,      ?


     " ..."
   (  ,  ,   )      ,      (   STV-301-2        ).

----------


## RA3WDK

"" ,         -         () -   ,   ,  ,      ,   .
        -      :           (         ).

      ,         (      ),       ,   ,        ,      .

   (  90%  )   ,            .     ,    ,  ,    80,   6-119   .   R&S  ,          (,   ).
      ,   ,     (   10 -3000   ,  5  DJ-180   2               ,  -          ).

,  1,5 ,     ,      (      ) -      500   30    :
   +10  -5 / ( 160  80   0 /)
    5 /
 1    20               ,     .
  ,    LZ1AQ (  -     ).

   ,  -         .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## RN3REX

201,  201,       :Super:

----------

> 1    20


    ,  ,   .     3,5       .        .    .   . . .     .     .   . 
  .

*  13 ():*




> 1    20


       .     3,5       .        .    .   . . .     .     .   . 
  . 




> -


    .          .  ,      .
              ,     ? ?    .




> -      ,       .


       .       .     ,      .

----------

> 70 .


    ?    ,       .




> -      .


    ,    .
     .      1:17.

*  18 ():*




> , ,     -    .


  , ,     .
      ,            .    ,  ,      .          .

----------



----------

> -   .   -    .


   ,   .        .
       .       .         ( ).        . 
    .    ,       .

----------

> !  !


         .       . ,      .

----------

...     , "  ",  .

----------

IG_58, R3-73

----------


## Valery12

9.  .
       ,         :Smile: 
, ,       .

 ,     .
   17 ,   .
  2 ..
  .

----------


## Valery12

R3ECK      .
   " "   ,   
,  /  .

  ,, ,,   .
        RX0...   .
     ,   .
,  17 ,      .       70,    .

----------


## SVd2004

> 


 2013 .
    ...

----------


## RX4HX

> 2013 .


     40 -  80-         !         !  :Super: 
     ,    ,              .

----------

.   . :Razz: 



> ...


 ,         ?    -.        .  .

----------


## SVd2004

> 


 .
  ,  ,  .
       ...
 ...
 ...
    ...

----------

> 3.640   .


  3.140   .  3.143       .

----------

> FT-817

----------


## Valery12

:Smile: 

  -            .
     ,      .

  ,     .
....,     !
-        UW3DI  :Smile: 
      ,        ,   ""    :Smile: 

               .
     .
         " "",    S-.
..      RS,    100  .

.
    9+30dB (  )       .
     ,      ,       ""!
(  )

----------


## LMHM

> -            .


      ?       ,   ,    .

----------


## Valery12

> ,   ,


    ,  .
      .
   6-          ,        .




> .     .


     .
   ,    ,         :Smile:

----------


## SVd2004

.

----------


## Yurijs

> 70,    .


     -      .

----------


## LMHM

a  a ca   c Nr. 786 a  ac.
 a aa  a 999 a c c a c, c a  a a . a a aa    .

----------

,       ,       ?
      .

----------


## Valery12

> ,


   ,     .
   (   :Smile: )         5..6       0.5..0.7.
  ,       .

          ..
(   )

     ,    :Smile:

----------

> ,


          ?      ?




> ,    .   /     .


 .      6  .      ,       .     .

*  6 ():*




> 6  8


.  .       6  .




> (  )         5..6       0.5..0.7.
>   ,       .


         1980-   .

----------

,         -2 12/495  ?  1,2    ?

----------

> [/quot
> .     - ?


    ... .    .
  ,     8     7     1/10 .  - (2, 4, 8, 16, 32, 64, 128, 256 ).        .

----------

R3DDL, RL1L, UR5ZQV

----------


## SVd2004

...

----------

> ,       ,       .


 ?

----------

> ,       ?


 https://electroprivod.ru/ra-27gm.htm#feedback  3,7 / .

----------

> ,       ,       ?


   .  .
          .
       121, 122?      .    3 .

----------

> 1SV149,   .
>     (**    )


  .
       10%  .   ,  .

----------


## ic271

90-2000,      .    ,   .

----------

> -    ,     .
> !


   ?          ?

----------

> ?


?        .     .

----------

> ,     ?


?

----------


## SVd2004

.

----------


## SVd2004

4.

----------


## SVd2004

> 


   ,     ???
       .
             ...
 ,    , , , ,    , ,  , ...

----------


## SVd2004

> ...        ?


  ,   ,  ...

----------


## Valery12

> ,


     .
                .

          ,,     ,      :Smile:

----------


## SVd2004

*RA1AFS*,
  ...
     ...

----------


## SVd2004

> ,  ...
>  ,   ...


  ...  :Wink:

----------

> ,        ... ,      ... ,      ...


    .    .    .         .         .

----------


## RA1AFS

80-

----------


## RA1AFS

> 63 ...
>     RN3DEK...


...

----------


## Valery12

> , ,    .,      " "     -  (  ).


   !
  ,   " "          
(  )

 , ""     "",      :Smile:

----------


## SVd2004

.

----------


## UA4NE

"" 2018   5, 6.

    "     ".      .

    :

 ..  .   . 2019

✨                      .
✨              . ,        .          ,              ,   .       .
   ,     ,        .

==     ,         .

----------

> ..  .   . 2019


 ?  .

            ,    .     .
                (  ),    .

----------

.        ,         .

----------

RN6LW, UA4NE,

----------


## UA4NE

,      .  ,  .


      934       -,      .   .             .        (   )      .       ().         -678,     . ,     .3 -    ,   . . 

      ,        .       ,     .      -   .

----------


## UA4NE

(   ),         :Razz:       -, ,   .        -     . ,     .

,         ,         .

----------


## UA4NE

.   ,       .       ,   , .

                       .           .      200 ,      1:4 .

      .   ,    .

----------


## UA4NE

,    -    .   -   .        ,     ,   .      .

----------

SVd2004

----------


## SVd2004

> ...     ,      .
> ... -.


    ?

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## Valery12

> !


   ,      ?  :Smile:

----------


## Mayor

"".

----------


## Valery12

> 


   - ..
    ,   ,       .

----------


## Valery12

,    ,     ()      ?

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## SVd2004

> .


 ???

 ... https://aliexpress.ru/item/32858155241.html
 ...

----------


## UN7CI

.      .

-         -20.            .             ,               .    1-     ,                .
 ,                 . ,    ,                 .      -109,       ,    -      .    - "  !",        ,         -  -  .
  ,    ,           ...    -          ,      !

-       ""  9-      ..   -1   3 . " ",       .  ,     (-)         .      ,           -    .    ,   ,   -  ,       18.  ...

----------


## UA4NE

-       _"ultra silent" DC-DC_.  ,   ,      .  ,       ,     -))

    ,              ,     DC-DC. ...              .  .

          .  ,       ,   .    :Razz:

----------


## Phoenix

> .  ,       ,   .


     ?

----------


## SVd2004

> 


   ...

  ( ).
"  .     ,  ."

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Valery12*, 


> ..        -   )


    "   " ( ), "", " "  ..,       .
      ,     (  ) ,        ,   ,          .
     ,     .,      .,       .

*  13 ():*

*UA4NE*, 


> .


 " ",    . ,     ,   ,      . ,    . ,     .

----------


## UN7CI

> TV          ?


       ,      .                   .

----------

> .


   .          .

----------


## UR5ZQV

** , 


> ,        TV          ?


1.""  ,   , ,  (    :Smile: ).
2.    " ", ,       12/495?     ,       ?
3. ""   "  "  " - "     ,  ?
4. ,   "  ",   ,   "  ",    -1103,    ,  ,       "ANT",    . ., , ,       ..

----------


## Valery12

> ,       .


     ,    .
     .
 :Smile:

----------

> .
>   ,       .
>        .
> *      ?...*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkAKqHuyCWY ,        https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP2nE4TdTM4&t=2253s

----------

> 4. ,   "  ",


   ?

----------

> .


         .

----------

12701

----------


## RA1AFS

,   ?
   .
      ...



,    .

----------


## RA1AFS



----------


## RA1AFS

> -       .
>      ?


     ?
 .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## RA1AFS

.

  AD8129.pdf

----------


## Valery12

> 7122     ?      .


      ,     .

----------


## Valery12

8 .
   ,     " "  :Smile: 

     ?

----------


## Valery12

"", , ,  .
.
 ,     -          :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

3.757.5

----------


## Valery12

/,    ""
      ,    .

       6 .
    ,   !

----------


## Valery12

,  ,          :Smile: 
( )
    -               .
 :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

> . 4R/R


-     .
-,    ,   .
 ,   ,    ,   .
 ,       ,   .

,     "" .
(     :Smile: )

----------


## Valery12

> 1970-.     .      .       1 .. .


 1970       UW3DI,     .
      ,     "".
     ""...  :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

, "   "  :Smile: 
           17   UW3DI.
(  UA3AFO,    )

----------

*****.           ** .        ,         .

----------

.

----------

R9LY    5/8-9.     .       - -.     7117 .       9+,    .

----------


## ic271

100  ...   -   ,   ,       -   .       ,.  ...          .

----------


## SVd2004

...

----------

SKirov

----------


## Valery12

> 100  ..


,     ....





> .


 ,  ....
    .
 ,    :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

> 2 ?    5          ....     ....



    - ,   .
        .

----------


## UA4NE

,    -))

       ,     RDA.     ,       .     8-9 ,      .   ,  ...

----------

ic271

----------


## Valery12

> 1602  1215    1386


   ""..  ... :Smile: 
 1386  ,    .

----------


## SVd2004

...
 ,   ?

----------



----------


## SVd2004

,   ...

----------



----------

,       . ,        "".     .  .
    10              ,   .
     .       .        .      9             .

----------

.

----------

Valery12

----------


## Valery12

,        .
     .
    ,   ,       .
 ,     :Smile: 

P.S.
,  ,     ,    ..

----------

RA1AFS

----------


## Valery12

*  35 ():*

            .
         .

----------

RA1AFS

----------


## Valery12

- ,   .
    80    .

----------


## SVd2004

-201 (-201).

----------

> 14


   ?     14 ?    .      .        .

----------

Valery12

----------


## Mayor

> !


       ?   ?  ...

----------


## Mayor

.   - .....  .    ""  13   .  :Razz:        ?

----------

Mayor

----------


## Mayor

. :Razz:

----------


## Frankenstein

,   
  -     ,  5 , -  6  ( ).    1000 , -  
 ,  80- ,  ,  40-    , , ,   .
,  .
  - ,    -      .  , ,   .
 -    ,  .
           , .
  - .

----------


## SVd2004

> ?


 14 ?

----------


## SVd2004

> .


    ,    ,     ?
   , 1, 2, 3, 4, 5..., ?

----------


## Valery12

.
 - ,  ,  .
       .

,  ,          ,   .
          ,    :Smile:

----------

Frankenstein

----------


## SVd2004

> (


     2  200,      ? (     )

----------

. ,     ,    90 .     ,       ,   .      .

----------

.     .
  .

----------


## SVd2004

...

----------


## Valery12

,         16 .
         .
  " "       .

        !
(      "")
   "" ,    ,    :Smile: 

     ?

----------


## Mayor

> " "       .


 :Razz:    ?          ?




> "" ,    ,   
> 
>      ?


 ,    ""  ? ?  :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

> "" ,


,    .
  -, , ,                7 ?

  ,     ,            
7 ?
.,  ?

----------

RA1AFS

----------


## Mayor

Q-...

----------

14    9 .  0955  14165    5/6 RC9A , .  1003 14150   5/9 UA9SBH , .  R8TS ,   UA1ZAR , .
     .

----------

.         :Razz: 
      ,    ,       100% ?       .
 ::    ,    .

*  14 ():*

 14136 R0AGK  .   5/6-7.

----------


## Valery12

> ,    .


        .
       ,    :Smile: 

    ,  , ,         1.

----------

Valery12

----------


## Valery12

,      :Smile:

----------

.        (   )    .                    . ,  ,   .. . ,     ,     .    ,  ,      .      .
7   .      .  .      .    9 ,   5-6.          .

----------


## Valery12

F   "" ?
  "  "?

----------


## Valery12

?

----------


## UA4NE

> ,   ?


  ,       ...     ,  .         .     200  2000,  33 ,   (4 )     1:12.

     -       .

----------

SVd2004

----------


## Skiff

> .


  :::: 
http://www.cqham.ru/ant08.htm

----------


## RA1AFS

> ...


  :!:

----------

ra9dm

----------


## UA4NE

..  .   .  ,          .   250 ,    .             .  220 .    ,      #1012.

----------


## SVd2004

> .


.      ,   ?  :Wink:

----------


## SVd2004

> ,  -))


,        ...

----------


## Valery12

> .


!
       ,     .
    "",    ,     .

   -       ,   ,     "",       .
  - ,   ,         ,    .

 ,         ()  .

----------


## SVd2004

...
      .
     .
 ,   .
      2  .
    ""       .
    .
  .
         "VEF  "...

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## SVd2004

> 


    ...

----------

RA1AFS

----------


## UA4NE

> ?


 ,     ""    .        ,     (, )     .

    -   .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## 240

,        .... :Smile:

----------

RA1AFS

----------

> 


.    ?

----------

-  3          1,3  .   ,     .         .
,    ,         .          .

----------


## UR5ZQV

** , 


> *UA4NE*  
>  			 		 	 .    ?


     ,    ,    ?
*UA4NE* ,   ,    .    /,  ,  " "     .  ,  .      ,    ,   .  .
 " ",  "" ,    .   .,     .  ,      ,   "  ",       "   ".
     " ", , ,   .. (  ),  .   ,    ,     16  ,  0  .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## LY3BD

> ()  .


    .         ,   66,666.         .          .  ,    .    ,      ,      .    ,  Q-.    .
       .

----------

IG_58, UA4NE, XENOMORPH

----------


## UA4NE

.
    .

----------

7117      U1OND  .    .   .

----------

Valery12

----------


## SVd2004

> 


   ...

 .. -         - 2001

----------

RA9SVY

----------

SVd2004

----------


## Valery12

,          ,   .
,            .
(     )
               !

 -   , .
     .
( -     )
, ,   ?

----------

UA4NE, UR5ZQV

----------


## Valery12

, .
    .
      .
(.    :Smile: )

----------


## Valery12

-         ,    2,      .
      .
 :Smile:

----------


## UA4NE

,    .          ?   :          ,      .

      .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*LY3BD*, 


> .


    - ,   ,     66.6....,   ,  "" .     ,   ,        :Smile: .

----------

UR5ZQV, Valery12

----------


## Valery12

> 


  :Smile: 
,   ,               ,       *RA9SVY*   .
  ,      ,     :Smile: 

,      -         .
( )




> 


  ,   ""     ?

----------

14161   UA9JI .  .       .   ,  .

----------


## RA1AFS

> .


  ,    ...  :Razz:

----------


## RA1AFS

> ,   .


     ...

----------


## RA1AFS

?    ,  .
  ,       ...
        .

----------


## RA1AFS

?

----------


## RA1AFS

> ...    ...


  :Razz:

----------


## RA1AFS

...

http://lavrinenkov.blogspot.com/2019...etic-loop.html

----------


## Valery12

> ,    ...


 ...,      ,  ,    :Smile: 
 -          .
      "..".
           3..4 .
(   )

----------


## Valery12

" ",  .
  ,      ,    .

----------


## Skiff

> 3677 ?


RM3ZK    ATS-20,    .

----------


## RA9SVY

,        .  :    ( !)        ,  .

----------

.          . 
   .      .

----------


## RA1AFS



----------


## RA1AFS

,   ,         ...

 

 ,

----------


## RA1AFS

*SVd2004,*     10    ,    8 .    350 ,   ?
      ...

----------


## RA1AFS

:Smile: 
 max 350 ,   ...
 , .         ...

*  7 ():*




> 4 ,    .

----------


## RA1AFS

> 5  .


https://3d-bim.ru/raschet-vetrovoj-nagruzki/

----------


## SVd2004

.
  1,  .
  4 .

----------

.    (   ) 10        .     .

----------

1030  14131  " "   R1IAJ,  , 100 ,    .         ,        .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*240*,  ,      , " /"" , ,  ,     (),     .
 ,   ,   "",    ,           ,  , ,   ..

----------

14141  R1IAJ .      , 100 .   5  .    ,     .
  .

----------

.      ,    .

----------


## UR5ZQV

** ,   ""     (,    ,  ""),     "",   "FFT".     "BPF" .. "  ",   ,      " "  (, , ).
        1000    20   .

----------

> ,   ""     (,    ,  ""),     ""


         .   .     .
        .

----------

Mayor, Oleg 9

----------


## SVd2004

2    7 094 400,  18.47 .
       3.5 .
    , .    ,  (85) .

----------


## RA9SVY

,  :  ...     .

----------

IG_58, Valery12

----------


## IG_58

*Valery12*,        **,   ,   , ..       ,   .

----------


## IG_58

-     ,    ,    ,   .

----------


## IG_58

*Valery12*,      ,    -  ,  .

, ,    QTH  ,    ,    .    .

----------


## RA1AFS

,       ...



 400  10 L=200
  0,1120   1
  (   )  38  ()  0,35
  1   1,0

----------


## RA1AFS

> ...   "  ".


 
  ,     ,   ...

----------


## RA3WDK

> ,   ,   , ..       ,   .


    .   (     )    ,  Q ,  ,        ,      -    /.          LZ1AQ.
      ,      (             ).

----------

UA4NE

----------

IG_58

----------


## IG_58

*RA3WDK*,              , ,    ,    Q     ,    ,    (  , , ) . 

      1     ,     ,    -      (    ),      - , ,        ,   ,     ()  / .

   QTH     ,        c    AD8129.        .

----------


## IG_58

> ?


    -.    ,     ,   .

----------


## IG_58

613 - 623 - 613 - 613 - 610 - 63,  Arduino Nano + Si5351.

----------


## IG_58

*RA3WDK*, , :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1801640

----------


## IG_58

*RA3WDK*,     - ,  .          -       2-    . 613     5-6  ,          .  ,     ,   - .

  60 -   ,   .   " ",   25-30   ,      .

----------

RA3WDK

----------


## RA3WDK

.    -   (,   ,  ).
      -   800  2000   (    ) -       .

 -    .     2-3  -    400.      30  -   4B1.          30-50 ().

  ,            ,             .
   .

P.S>         ,   ,           .

----------

RA9SVY

----------

RA9SVY

----------


## RA3WDK

,    - ** .
  (,  .. )
https://patents.google.com/patent/RU2380801C2/ru
      -
https://www.qsl.net/pa2ohh/07fer.htm

----------


## Valery12

> 


,   ?

----------


## RA1AFS

> ...   3,3 ..


,   .. ?

----------

RA1AFS

----------


## RA3WDK

> ,  /    ,   160/80/40 .
>     3,3 .
>       ?


,   ,     , .
3,3  -      .     ,      -  80       ,   160   JA  SA+ .     , NA   .
    ,     2   ,    (  -    ).
               / ,    ,  RDF ().   RDF   ,   ,    .     RDF   (),   ,      -    .
           /.

P.S>  ,  ,      160,    ,     58WP   UA1OMS,    RU3FM  UA3AIF.         ,    ,       .

----------

Phoenix

----------


## Valery12

> ,


 ,   .
((,       :Smile: )

        !
,     ,      .
(  ,           )

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Valery12*,   .



> ,   .
> ((,


   (   ,    ,     ),    "    ".



> ,      .
> (  ,           )


""     ,    .  ..   "    "    ,     .
  ,  "  "    ",   ",  ,   ,    .
:    "  ",    /  ,    .  .  ,        .

----------


## Valery12

> .         LZ1AQ  ?    LZ1AQ,   .
>   41, - /   ?


   -  .
(   )

    - "  "  :Smile: 
  ,      .
         ,  .          30,         .

 ,      , ..   ! 
         ,       .
         .
    ,   

,      ,             .
 "  ".
         ,     .

----------

Valery12

----------


## 240

> ..,,       .
>     "" ,  "  "


 ,             .      .                 .  ,       ,        .
    (    ),       """  .




> !


     .
      ( 40  )  160  ,   .
   ,   15     ,     5 .
               ,  . :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## RA1AFS

> ...


https://www.youtube.com/shorts/_ku-W8Q4Jxs

     ,      ...

----------


## UR5ZQV

*R0JF*, 


> 600 (400)    100-150 ?  " ",        10-15 ?


.
:  "  "     " 10-15 **?" (  ,  "  ,   ""),    ,  /  /,              ,       .
           "600 (400) ".

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RA1AFS*,       ?     .     ,  3  120 . 5- ,      -1103,   .

*R0JF*,    ,      .

----------


## Valery12

> 


,  .
       ,    .
    ,        .

----------


## RA1AFS

. ...
       ,     ,     ...

----------


## 240

> ,  .


  ,    ,        .
 "   " (),        ,       .
  .       ,      .
   ,     ,    ?

----------


## 240

,       ,      (  ).                 .
   ,  ,   

*  17 ():*

. .  . .  .
 :Sad: ,             :Razz: ,    ,       .
 :Razz: ,         ,      .

----------


## Valery12

> .


,       ,  ,           ,    .

*  5 ():*




> . . . 1969.  121.


  :Smile: 
         ....

----------

Valery12

----------


## 240

> ,       ,  ,           ,    .


 ,              .       ,    ,      .      .




> ,    .


 ,      .
 ,          ?

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## ra6foo

58 
   . 
2

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UA4NE*,      ,  ,            . .  (    +) .       .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## Valery12

,    ,    ,   .

----------


## Valery12

> 


   ,  .
( " "  -  :Smile: )
        ,  -    .




> 


,     .
          .
-         .
  -    .

----------


## Valery12

> 1257:


 ,    ,     ,   ?
 - ?

----------


## Valery12

,  , .

----------


## Mayor

> ...( " "  - )
>         ,  -    .


 :Razz:  "   ?        ." -    .-    ?

----------


## 240

.       ...
  60   . 
 .

----------


## 240

.   .  ,    12  .
 .  .   10    .   ,     .
   .       .          .
 ,     ?
     .

----------

UA4NE, Valery12

----------


## rz3qs

Microstrip   ,  .    50    .   .        .

----------


## rz3qs

> ?


   50 .  Microstrip.         .

----------

rz3qs

----------


## RA1AFS

...

----------


## RA1AFS

(     )



#1197 b #1231

----------

Valery12

----------


## 240

,      .          .       .
   ,    .
        .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## 240

.
   :"         ,       ".

----------


## 240

,        ,    .
   ,         .
   ,   ,        .
           1 .     3 .
      3  - 100 .
      :



> ,      .          .


   ,     ?
    : "    ",  .
        ?

----------


## 240

.
 .   .
    ,             (     )  .

----------


## ra6foo

> .





> .
>   :"        
>  ,       ".


,    ,    
 ,     .
  ,        
 (    ,   ) 
       .

       -   , 
    .

         .

----------

Valery12

----------


## ra6foo

> 1244, 1251,


     . 
  1251    ,    .
 1252 .

----------

RA1AFS

----------


## 240

> ,    ,    
>  ,


 ,       !
       .

----------


## 240

: 



> ,          ,


       ,   ,    ,          .   ,    ,      .   ,     .
   ,         ,    (   )   .      .        ,  ,    . :Razz: 
         ?
   .     ,    .

----------


## ra6foo

,     .
       , .






> .


      ?

----------


## ra6foo

, 
     , 
    .




> ,


  ?  
  ,  ... ?
     .

----------

Valery12

----------


## ra6foo

.
   . 
   .




> .


    , 
     , +  - ?  :Smile:

----------


## RA3WDK

> .


,  ,    .         ...

*  8 ():*




> "   "      "-    "  .


      .   .      , ,    (          ).        - ,       .             .

          .     . ,   !         .      .

   -        -   13  .     ,      10     600    .  ,        .     .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## ra6foo



----------

R3DDL

----------


## Valery12

:Smile: 
    ,     .
        .

   ,       .
..,   " ",        .

----------

12701

----------

.    .           .

*  9 ():*




> -        -   13  .


 .   30  .           :Razz: .

----------

> P.S>      ,     .     ,  "         ".   , , ,          .
>          --,    ,    652 ( )  63 (),


     , ,  ,  .     ,    ...  :Smile:

----------

> ...  --,    ,    652 ( )  63 (),    
>      , ...


 .    .    ,        .
          ""  1999/2022.

----------


## RA3WDK

> , ,  ,  .     ,    ...


   -  .   ,      .  -     ,     652 (       1/S).   -       ,          .
           . 
    651/52    ,    (  ) -         ,     .    " -"  ,      ,      -      .

         -   -     ( 41)   .   30 ,            SMV-11     27 .

----------



----------


## Mayor

> ** **  
>     ,     .
>         .


 :Razz:   ""!    ""  ...             -  .   . :Razz:

----------


## Valery12

> "").  ""  , , , ,   ..


        ,  ?
   ,      ?

----------


## Valery12

,        :Smile: 
 ,        .
   "" .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## ra6foo

> , 
>      ?


   , 

 ,  , 
      ! 
   , 
  .... . . 



>

----------

> ,      ?


   .  .

----------


## RA3WDK

> ,


     -       

 ARRL HandBook 88 ,   ,           ,        .

      ,    ,        ( )         , ,           ,    ,           -   .                 ,       -     TFT   .
  80    (   , ),           ,        .     , TVI  ..

,          DL2KQ ""   ".   .

----------


## RA3WDK

( - ,      ).

     .  ,                          . ..          . 
    ()   -     ,         ,    -    (    ).

----------


## RA3WDK

> .


   ?  -      .
      -      .

----------


## RA3WDK

,    .        .
   ,     (    )        ,    -         -          .

      ,    (  ,    )  :Smile: .
    ,          .           ,    .

----------


## RA3WDK

.

----------


## RA3WDK

,       . 
   .

----------

Mayor,  12701

----------


## rz3qs

.       40 .
https://youtu.be/FAV2Ra4GfWw

----------

RA3WDK, RN6LW,  12701

----------


## ra6foo

> ,   ,       ?
>     -   ?


 :



> "       
>         ?"


 : "   "  
    ,     :Smile: 

    ,      , 
    .    .
   -      
(,     ) 
   -   ()  .

----------

Valery12

----------


## RA3WDK

> ,      ,
>     .    .
>    -      
> (,     )
>    -   ()  .


  .       .
          .
       ...   .






> ""  ,      .
>    ""       
>       -?
>  ,   -         .


   "".        LC  (    ).     ,     LC       .

       .      -    .
  -        ,         .
   SDR   (,     ,     ) -     ?

----------


## ra6foo

> .    .
>    -      
>    -   ...  ?.





> ...   .


    .  



> ?
> ... ** ...

----------


## rz3qs

Microstrip,  .      .
    .  .   .   . ...         30  .   10 .     .

----------


## 240

,     !
 ", " ()
  . :Razz: 
 ,     .
        ,   ?     .
     . 
          . ( ).       .
        ,         .  .
        .          .
     ,  .

----------


## ra6foo

*RA3WDK*,   1342,       , 
  .

----------


## ra6foo

,      ,     7 .     ,   "  "

----------

12701

----------


## ra6foo

> ?


 ,      , 
  ,   ,   
     .   
      .

p.s. 
    ,   3    
     .

----------


## ra6foo

25      10 . 
   145   42   .

----------


## ra6foo

> ,     12   40.
>         .


 :Super:

----------


## SVd2004

*ra6foo*,
     ? 
  .
      .

----------


## rz3qs

> 


,    ,   ,   ,  .

----------


## RA1AFS



----------

Valery12

----------


## ra6foo

> ,          ,       .


, 
       . . 
  .     .
     .

""  ,    ...

----------

Valery12

----------


## 240

> ,


        .
   ; -      .




> .
>   -     .
>        .


 ,   .
           .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*240*,  ,   ,     .     ,  ,   "",  ""   .     .,       "",     ,    ( ,   ).    (  ) ,        .  (      ),     RA3WDK  ( "   " ,   ,    ,   ).

----------


## Valery12

> 


,   .
( )
       ,        .
    ,       .
 :Smile:

----------


## UA4NE

.           (      ),              (   ),         .   -                TEM    ,    .

----------


## cuneum

> 


  "?",  "?" !!
            500,      . ,        ,             .         ,  ,    .




> ?


      "",       .



> ?


,          .

----------


## SVd2004

> ?


    ?

,  , ,   ...
    ...

----------


## rz3qs

.
     .
     AD8129.
   .
   (  )        (   )     .

----------

Valery12

----------


## RA3WDK

-    




> .      ,    ,         .
>  I1 (    )    ,   Ia (    )    ,      .
>      2     Ib (    )  (   )  Ia.
>  Ic     Ib,   .
>     Id (     )      Ic.
>       ,    ,         .
>  Id (    )    ,   I2 (    )    ,        .
>  I1, Ia, Ib, Ic, Id  I2   .
>   Z1    V1/Ia               .      as/c (         ,         .
> ...

----------

UA4NE,  12701

----------


## ra6foo

> .


,     , 
    .


    ,    , 
   .   
     .
     ,  




> 


   ,    1369 UA4NE,  .




> ?


  ,   UA4NE,    .

----------


## Valery12

> ,   UA4NE,  .


  :Smile: 

  :
*"...,     ,     ,      ,         .."

*  ,     .
  ,   ,         .
    "",      .
, ,         .
    !

----------


## ra6foo

,    ,  "" . 
  ,    , ,   
"   ", (  )    



> (    )





> , ,  ,    ...


  . 
,   ,    
 ,        
   ,     .

----------


## Valery12

> ,   ,   ,  .


,   ,      ?
..,       :Smile: 
   ,   ?

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## 240

> ,     ,
>     .


 ,    ?
       ,    ,        ,      .
   ,  ,   ,   .
        .
     .    .

*  6 ():*




> ,   ,      ?
> ..,      
>    ,   ?


 . 
              .
   .

----------


## 240

*Mayor*,   .
 ,  ,    ,   .         .
     (   ),    ,    .   .
   .
       ,  ,  90   ,                .
    .         ,   ,     ,    .

----------


## 240

*Mayor*,   .
 ,  ,    ,   .         .
     (   ),    ,    .   .
   .
       ,  ,  90   ,                .
    .         ,   ,     ,    .




> - .


 ,        .
     .
      .
                 .         - . :Razz:      .
      .....

----------


## 240

*Mayor*,   .
 ,  ,    ,   .         .
     (   ),    ,    .   .
   .
       ,  ,  90   ,                .
    .         ,   ,     ,    .




> - .


 ,        .
     .
      .
                 .         - . :Razz:      .
      .....



> ,    ,


 ,    .     .
    .      100%.
     ,   ,      .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UA4NE

> .


  ,   .   "" -  ,   ,    .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## ra6foo

:Super:  :Crazy: 



>

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Valery12*,     (UR4III)   ,  :(.

----------


## ra6foo

> .


  , . 
      ( ) .
  ,   . 
  ,       
       . 
. .    ,       



        ,

----------

RA1AFS, UR5ZQV, Valery12

----------


## 240

> ( ) .


     ? 
   . 
      ,     . . .      ,      .
      ,    ,  ,        .    ,     . 
   ?

----------


## Valery12

> ,     . . .      ,      .


,    ,   .  "   ".
   ,         .
(   -    :Smile: )

 .
   --   ,     ,      .   ,  .

       .
         .
          .
       ,       .
(        )
   " "  :Smile:

----------


## RA9SVY

( -) .   ,   (,     ),    .     ,  40  80  .        ,    / .    ?

----------


## Valery12

> ( -)


   ,       ?
      .
 :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

> ,


     (),     10 .
 ,    ,     16 .

----------


## ra6foo

.
  ",   ".



> ( ) .
>   ,   .
>   ,      
>        .


       .

----------

12701

----------


## SVd2004

> ,  ,


    ,    7     ...

  7 ...
  8 ...
  10 ...
   16 ...

      ?

----------


## SVd2004

> 24 000


    ...
      ...  :Super:

----------


## Valery12

> ,   (?),       -.


       ,     .
      ,       .
   ,   .
-,    ,  ,   .

     ,  .
,     -  !
(   )
 ,       ,     .

p.s.
 :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

,    :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

,     .

        ,   , !

----------


## RA9SVY

> ,     .
> 
>         ,   , !


   .

----------

Valery12

----------


## Valery12

> *    ,  ,   .*


 !
 :Smile: 

     , ""     .
     ,    -  ,     :Smile: 

,     ?
   ,     :Smile: 
(-150 dBm    160 ???)

----------

UA4NE

----------


## RA9SVY

> .


  ,        ,       .        ,   .     ( ) .      .

----------


## RA9SVY

,     ?      ?

----------


## cuneum

> ,     ?


           (     ).     ,       ,    .         30.


*  9 ():*




> .


      150 ,      (),         .  ,   ,   ,  15001000    .

----------

Valery12

----------


## Valery12

> 150


     .
       .




> (2613)


     ?

----------

cuneum

----------


## Valery12

> ( ,     )


  ,        :Smile: 
         .

----------


## Valery12

> ?


" "   :Smile: 

  -   ,  .

----------


## 240

> -   ,  .


 ,   .
             80  ? 
     .
   .
  .

----------


## cuneum

> .


  ,     80.

*  7 ():*




> ! 
>  382059



  ,   !!





> 80  ?


   :, , , ,  , ,     .     80-           .  ,  ,    ,    .

----------


## SVd2004

> 


    ...     (cqham.ru)

----------

cuneum

----------


## Valery12

> ,    ,    ,       .


     4..5,       .
    11    ,       " ",   " ".
      ,         (-
...




> ,    ,         -.


   -       "", ,  .
(    "")
    .




> .   , .


 ,  -    :Smile: 
,   - ,       .
,    ,   .
    "", - .

----------


## Valery12

.    .
      4 .
    ?

  ,  240.

----------


## Valery12

LC-   ,     ,      .
    -       .
(     )

  ,      .

----------


## Tadas

> 4 .


   .   ,       .

----------


## Tadas

> 1:4    .


      ""?

----------

Valery12

----------

> 3,5        (5-6 ).   .


    0500.  3,5       .  .      .    0503     3652  RZ7C ()    EA4XP   (  3).  7    .
  ""       .            ""!

----------


## SVd2004

20    20  40    websdr Kotka.

----------


## rz3qs

. 
 ,   52 ,   2    50 , 5     ,   ,  .
"" ,   80 .
     / .   .    ,  ,     ,    .
   ,    .
 , ,50  /, NF  4 .       LZ1AQ.

----------

RA3WDK, UA4NE,  12701

----------


## cuneum

> "   ,


       ,     ,    .




> .    ,  ,     ,    .


   ,       ,      ?    ?
,             .    4.  52.

----------

Valery12

----------


## cuneum

> ,          .


  .        .

  " "       15001000,      . ,        ,     ?




> ,          .


  .        .

  " "       15001000,      . ,        ,     ?




> 10  .


           .

----------

12701

----------


## Tadas

> -    .


 ,           :Smile: 
     ,        . 
    ?     ?

        ,   ,      .

----------


## Tadas

> ,     ,       .


, ,   :Smile: 




> ?


     ,     .

----------


## rz3qs

> ,


 .         52        . 
1    160 .

----------


## RA3WDK

> / .   .    ,  ,     ,    .


     VLF      


  -  ...   .

----------


## cuneum

> .


        ,  ""     - ,   .  ,         .

*  14 ():*




> 


   . ,     ,         ,       ,  , "      ",  ",   ,   ".



> 


,   ,  ,     .        (    ),   ,          ,          .    ,   ,   .



> ...
>   ,    ,   WiFi,   WiFi   .


   ,   1   ,  .

----------


## cuneum

> .


,        .   ,         ,       . ,      .
  "".
 ,    ,      !!

----------


## rz3qs

> ,        .


       .  16- ,      ,   .




> ,        ,


.. ,    ,  .  ,      .

     160      LZ1AQ

----------


## cuneum

> ,   / ?


  100 ,  2.



> 16- ,      ,   .


     ,    ,    ,      ,       .



> .. ,    ,  .  ,      .


      ,     ,     ( ,    ).

LZ1AQ,    ,           .



> ,   ..


   ,         ,      .

----------

12701

----------


## cuneum

> 


       ,      ?




> ,    .
>  , ,50  /, NF  4


 ,       ?

----------


## rz3qs

> ,      ?


 ,     .




> 


     , .      ,      .





> -?


      .

----------

RA3WDK

----------


## cuneum

> ,     .


 , !
    ,       . 

1.  ?    ,   ,   .
2.         . ,    ,  .
3.   .
4.       ,         ,    .

----------


## Valery12

,   ,   ,    ""         :Smile:

----------


## cuneum

> ,     .


        .      ?  ,  ,             ,       !! :Smile: 




> .


,  ,  ,    "",   ,   !!

----------

12701

----------


## SVd2004

,       , 
   .
      ...

----------


## RA3WDK

> ,    ,


  !        (          -    ,     -  ,            .
   V  0,6  (   ),    3  4,5  -     S    ,     .  ,              .

----------


## ra6foo

> 3  4,5


    1.3 .
   10    3...4.5 ,
   100     .... 
  .  :Smile:

----------


## rz3qs

> ,          ,   .


  .
   .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## rz3qs

> .


 ,  .
  ,  .    "",  "",          ( ).
 .
  2    , 16  ,      .      LZ1AQ.

----------


## rz3qs

> ,     .


.  ,    .              .

----------

12701

----------


## cuneum

,   -             ..  :
1.   .     500  600    1.5 .
2. ,   (  ) " ",       .      ,         ,        .   ,      .  .
3.         .
4.           3..4     (           ).
5.   ,   "",   .

,     ,   .

----------


## RA3WDK

> ,  -             ..  :


    ,  -     .

     ,    -           .

----------


## rz3qs

> ,       .


  ,    .

----------


## ra6foo

> 29 
>     60


   ?  :Sad:

----------


## UR5ZQV

*cuneum*,
   "",    600,  30?
   ,  "        "?
 "  3...4 ",   ,   ?
   .,    ,    .
 ,   ,  0.1...30?
   ""      ,   ,  "  600"?

----------


## RA3WDK

> , .    29     60  ,    .


        30  60  (     ).
     .

----------


## RA3WDK

> ,  .


   .




> ?       5   .


   ,             .
   32.      .     .

!         .    (1  2  ,   ).      4  (  -140 ,    ).
     .      .    ,        !                .        .

----------

> .      .    ,        !


    .      .            .    .

----------

> 10 .


  1,8     .   2000.

----------


## ra6foo

,      

()     .




> .. ,    ,  .  ,      .





> .
>            .


     (  )
       2007 .  328

----------


## R6FGP

> ,  ,         "" .


*  .*           ,      .   ,                .     .    .
      ,      .

----------


## R6FGP

> ?


   .      .     .

----------


## RA3WDK

> 4    -    ,    (     W3LPL).             ,      .


,   inv V    . (  inv V    ,       ).


    RDF  7 ,         (   RDF  ).

----------

UA4NE

----------


## cuneum

> .


    .  " "  .

----------


## cuneum

17-00,      DSB , 80-.
       (   "   ")

https://disk.yandex.ru/i/1ZjzFe4IHwJ-gw




> ,     .


       ?

----------


## ra6foo

> ...   .  ...       ,     .


      .
  ,           .
    ,    -.

----------


## rz3qs

> 


  ,      .
   .
 ,  ,       .
 3-10 .

----------


## Valery12

> ,      .


   " ?

----------


## ra6foo

> .


    -   .

----------


## rz3qs

> ,
> ,   ?


    . 
 ,       .

----------


## R6FGP

> 


   ,    ,           ?  :Rolling Eyes:         ,       .   ,  ,       .     ,  ?

----------


## R6FGP

> 


,      . 
   .      .      .

  ,  .  .  .   .  3904   (   ).      .  2     ,    ,      (    ).     SDR  RSP1A,  5 .  ,   .  ,   .
     .       .
 . 

        .

     .
   .  

 ,    .       ,    .       ...
       .        .
  ,   ,             . 

    .  :Smile: 

   ,  - ,   ,    ,   .    .

  .

,      .  ,     .   ,       .

----------


## R6FGP

> ,


    .
   . 

   .

  .   ,   .   ,   . 90%         .       .   ,    ,     .

----------


## Valery12

> ,  - ,   ,    ,   .


   -           .
         .
         ,  

 ,,          .
    40   1.

----------


## RN6LW

,        ?

----------


## RA1AFS

error

----------

Valery12,  12701

----------


## UA9OC

> .


.     ,  TinSA  ,           .       -    7      S7  S9+25   IV   +30   .     ...
P.S.     1426,  1461,  1501?      1426      ...   ,    ...    - , ?

----------


## rz3qs

> - , ?


   .

----------

RC3ZQ, UA4NE, UA9OC

----------


## rz3qs

> 


     .           .

----------


## Valery12

> ( 1505)  ,             .


,         ?

----------


## Valery12

> ,     . - .


      .

 ""     ,     .
         ,    .

----------

Valery12

----------


## R6FGP

> ,,          .


   .  :Smile: 

    ,  .

----------

Valery12

----------


## cuneum

> .


       !! :Wink: 



> .


  ,    .



> ,      ,  .


 ,    " "       ,       .

----------


## cuneum

> 


 ,     ?  ,         .
 ,  ,    /   ?

----------


## RA1AFS

,   ...
  .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## RA1AFS

,   ...

   ,     ( )

----------


## ra6foo



----------

RA9SVY, rz3qs, Valery12

----------


## Valery12

> 


.

    .
   ,    .
 ,      .
     .

----------

Valery12

----------


## cuneum

> -  ,  .


    .  , ,        1,5,       .   ,         .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> SDR-.


    62,5 ?

----------


## 240

. . :Razz:

----------


## Valery12

> LAN Ethernet.


 20        14.151 ,     .
    ,   LAN.
        ,  .
  .

           .

----------

RA9SVY

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UA4NE*,  , 21022, 28014,    .    "" (     ,   ,    ),   ,  ,     ,   :(.

----------

cuneum

----------

0600  0740        9   3,5 .    ,         .    RG9CSF    ( ).   .    8-9    3 .
**,    **.

----------


## SVd2004

,     -308,
     20010 100.

----------


## cuneum

> 


    ,        -           .




> 


,   ?       ,       80-,     ..   ,      :Smile:

----------

Valery12

----------


## rz3qs

> ()


 .    .     ,  .

----------

cuneum, RA9SVY,  12701

----------


## RA9SVY

*rz3qs*,    QTH,   ,      .       1987 . ,  ! ,    .    .

----------


## R6FGP

> ,    .
>      ,       (),       .


            .  :Smile: 
            .    ( )    ,     ,    .              90 .

----------

RC3ZQ,  12701

----------


## Valery12

> 90 .


       ?
     ""?   :Smile: 




> 


  :Smile: 

    ,       ?
        ?

----------


## rz3qs

> ,    ,


  . ,  .

----------


## rz3qs

> .


 .




> 


   .    ,   "".          .
       .
         K9AY,   8   .

----------


## rz3qs

> ""


 ,          .   ,  .     3 - .
       ,    ,  "",      . 
  ,      ,  ""  .

----------


## UA4NE

(    )    .   ,        3D       ,    .

     ,       MMANA.

.    200- .       ,    .

----------

R3DDL,  12701

----------

12701

----------


## Valery12

> ,    .


,           ?  :Smile: 

     ,   ,    .




> 


   ,    ?

----------


## Valery12

,          .
 :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

> .          .


 , .       , 
,       .




> ,


         (  ),   -

----------


## ra6foo

> .


 ,  ,   . 
      .
  -   .




> ,   .


 ,    , 
     .

----------


## cuneum

> .


    3- ,        . ,  ,       ?  ?

----------


## cuneum

> .


,    ,     ,       .   ,     80-           100      .

----------


## ua3rmb

,       .

----------

12701

----------


## 240

.
  , ,   .
        .

----------


## R6FGP

> ,      .
>         ,          .

----------


## UR5ZQV

> ,      .
>         ,          .


     , ,       ,        ,     ,      , , ,  "    "  .  ,    ,  . ,    . .  .      .
        ,    , (  , ,   , ..),     . .

----------


## ra6foo

> , ,       ,       ,     ,      , , ,  "    "


        80  
   80   ,   2   .  :Super:

----------

12701

----------


## ra6foo

? 

(  ,   ,  
" =  >  2D   ,   1 ")

----------


## cuneum

,          .  ,             ,          ,       .

 ,      , -     .    ,  ,        4:00    ,       9+40.   ,       ""   ,  .

   ,  ,   .

----------


## cuneum

> ?


,   .      ?       ?

  " "   "",       ,  ,    ,   ,     . ,   ,      ,   ,   .

 SDR  ,       ,       ,    .
http://websdr.78dx.ru:8901/

----------


## ra6foo

> . 
>  ,          
>    ,   , 
>      , 
>      .


 " "  "      ",      rz3qs    1612,   ,    ,   ,         .
 Ÿ    " ".  
         ,    .   ,     "",    ,        .

----------


## rz3qs

> rz3qs   1612


 ,   .
          .                .

      .
     ,    .
   .        ,       /     .

----------

12701

----------


## cuneum

> .    .


 ,       .  ,    40-   .   ,     ""  ,  , ,     .

----------


## RA3WDK

> .    200- .       ,    . 
> 
> 
> 
>      : maa - 150 .maa (5.9 , : 15)


,           .
        ?     .
      ,    9   80   .
   .

       1,5        .

               . 300 /   .

*  7 ():*




> .


  :Razz:     ,      ,  -   ,    nanoVNA  .    10   ,    5, 10 , 50 .   150   10    -    "  "  "  "        60  (    SMV-11  1       ETS Lindgren)  20-30       ( -     25-30 -  ).

----------

UA4NE

----------


## RA3WDK

> ?


     .                 .       (  ) (      ) -    .

----------


## RA3WDK

> ...



....  ,    **  :Razz:

----------


## RA3WDK

> ,     , -     .    , ,      4:00    ,       9+40.   ,      ""   ,  .


   .     136   160 ,    ,    SAQ  17,2   -      !



> saq   " "    2       4


https://www.qth.spb.ru/forum/viewtop...7097&start=105




> 


,   -    "  ".      "",   ""  :Razz:

----------


## VElkin

> .                 .       (  ) (      ) -    .


  ,    .        ,       ,     .       , , ,   !
 !    ,     , ""    ,      ......      ,   .

----------

7,125   .        **.

----------


## RA3WDK

> ,   ,    !!


        .   - /  -  ,  .
  -  ...

----------


## cuneum

> ,


    "  "   . ,  ,     ,      "",    ,         -.



> -  ..


 ,           .

----------


## Valery12

> "     "


       ""   :Smile: 

1. .
2 .
3. .
4.  ( ).

,   !   :Smile: 
(      )
  -     "" (  ),   .
  5.5    ,      .
          .
( "  ",   + Loop)

  .

----------

serg057

----------

serg057

----------


## RA3WDK

> MiniWhip,        .
>      .


 .     -  FET ,      (INA163 ,  5  ).     .   .   ,  /         .
           .  136         .

----------

RA3WDK

----------


## Valery12

> 


      ,  .
 :Smile:

----------


## cuneum

.

----------


## cuneum

,              .

----------


## SVd2004

> ,


  , ,  ...
          ""  AD8001.
       ,           .
   ,     !!!...

 ,   ...
      ,  ...
   ,    ,   ,     ,    ,  ...

----------


## SVd2004

> 


...
     .
       3-5-10   ...

----------


## Phoenix

> .


 ,       INA163   (CMRR)   . ?
          ?
     0,5     , . .   1 .

    .  INA163   +/- 12 .
AD8129 DL2KQ  +/- 6 ,    +/- 9 .     ?

----------


## SVd2004

.
  V-66,   .
40000 /

----------


## Phoenix

> SMD BF998


   ,    J309/J310?
  ,  U431? -   ,       :Razz: 



> 0,5    ,   .


        1    100 ?



> AD8129         -     IMD    .


    T16-6T    ?

----------


## RA3WDK

> ,    J309/J310?
>   ,  U431? 
> 
>         1    100 ?
> 
>     T16-6T    ?


C  ,         .
 309, 310, 382, 254     , SST310  SMD
 305 902 BF981 BF961 BF998    .

        ,   ,   .
       (          ).

AD8129 ( AD8130) -    ().              ( ),     .                .
   ,   5-0  -02 ,        +     ,        -    (  A5-0           -              ).  

  miniWhip     ,                  .       -   ,              miniWhip + .  miniWhip     -     ,       .

----------

R3DDL, RA9SVY

----------


## RA9SVY

> 50      .
>  ,  ,   .  ,  .


C  ! 
- , .    . ,  .

----------


## Max1980

> MiniWhip        .


       ?     ?

----------

160 ?         .     .

----------


## Max1980

> ,     #1684.


  .

----------


## Max1980

.

----------


## rz3qs

VK.  ,   52   ,   .    .  .

----------

RA3WDK, ua3rmb,  12701

----------


## 240

?

----------


## 240

- .
  ...
  .

----------

R3DDL

----------


## RA3WDK

> !!


  ,  VK9DX  160           ,  160         .      RZ3QS  .

----------


## R6FGP

> ,    .


  ,        ,  mini whip.  ,   . 



> -  .   ,      .


"     ..."  :Smile:   , ,      .   " ,  .C.,  .."       .     , ", . , . ".     " ,   , . , ., . ".    ,    .

----------

IG_58

----------


## RA3WDK

> .
>      (   ).
>        2,           ,   .
>    ,     .
>  ?


         .
    -     ,         .     ,      -         (3,72  ,  ,      ).   .
                .         . 
    !         !

P.S>      -  ,      .
  !        -    SMV-11      12 ,    ,   STV301-2   (  18660).

----------


## RA3WDK

-   .       .

----------


## RA3WDK

> ?
>    ,  ? ( )


, ,   !     .        .      miniWhip         ,      .
        (    ).   60-70  -         .

----------


## RA3WDK

2  ?    miniWhip ! 
         ?
 RFT -1000        902    80    .  ,       ,  ""  4       10 .

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## SVd2004

> 2  ?    miniWhip !


?
      ? (,     1010    )
    ,  ...
   MiniWhip. ( )
    .
     .
, ...




> 


    ,    .

----------


## UA4NE

> ?


    ,     .      .

*  6 ():*




> ,    .


, .           QTH.

----------


## UA4NE

,        :Razz: 

      .      .

----------

RA9SVY

----------


## RA3WDK

(  )       (   )         .
           50      .         -  ,    ..

----------


## SVd2004

> ...  .


      ...
    ...
        ?
 ...

----------


## UA4NE

.

                 ?  :

 - BF998.
 ( 1000 ) - 362, FH1-G.     ,    .    ,      100 .

----------


## ra6foo

> K9AY (30   )    .


        U . 10...30 (20...30 ),   .
     0,1     160 3   .
  "  "       . 
  ,   ,      
     90...120 , ""    , 
 30 .  20...23 .  ,  ,    
,   160     .

       , ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UA4NE*,      ,   "  "  .
   ,    (  ,  , 2-   ,  2-  ....),     .
      ,    1 .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## cuneum

> LZ1AQ


,     :Smile: 

*  10 ():*




> ,  mini whip.  ,   .


  .   !!
-,            80- 35.     -.



> 


   ,    ,     .  ,      ,     ,     .     ,     .

*  6 ():*




> 


   ,     ,      ,         9+.




> -


,   3..8      ,    .  ,      . ,    ,    -90..-70.

----------

> 


2609  .

----------


## cuneum

> .


     ,     . 



> -90


  dBm

----------


## UA4NE

> dBm


                -90  (  400 ).   ,   .       (    ).      ,    .       .

----------


## UA4NE

SDR   RMS,       -))   ,  , .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## Valery12

> ,


  .
,       ,  -90 dBm  "  ".
 ,,  ,     :Smile:

----------


## UR5ZQV

> -       3,5  24 /  10    50


 , ,  /  ,   .   ,   "",     .

----------


## rz3qs

> ,       ,  -90 dBm  "  ".


   ,     ,           " ".
  .      ,    .

----------


## UR5ZQV

> WEBSDR     .


    ,       ,    ,      .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RA3WDK*,       "   ",    .    ,    "", /,     ..

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RA3WDK*,    ""?     , ,     .

*  5 ():*

*RA3WDK*,   "",  ,     , .

----------

> 160 ,


   ?       1800-2000 .

----------


## rz3qs

,    "     "
https://youtu.be/MwXZrDInLcE

ps    ,  2-3 ,    ,  ,   , .

----------

UA4NE, UR5ZQV,  12701

----------


## cuneum

> 


,  ,  ,             "",     . *rz3qs*,    ,   /      12         . ,         ,    " !  ! ",    ,         . 

,   -" ",          . ,       .

  -  !!    .

----------


## R6FGP

> .


         .   .             .              .     ,  .

 .


   35        .



> -.


. 




> ,   ,     .


  ? ,    ,            . :Smile: 




> ,      ,    ,     .


,    ,   .  :Smile:     .      ,     .   ,     .

----------


## R6FGP

> .


 .     

         .          .

----------

cuneum

----------


## R6FGP

> (   ),


   ,     70-  .   . ,   .     .       -  .    ...

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

> 


 .       3,5     9+   .  .        .      9   14 .  7        .    ... .    .

----------

> .


 ?   ?

*  8 ():*

      1800     .     1840  .    5- .

----------


## cuneum

> ?


       ,    ,         .      " ".

----------

.
    .

----------


## cuneum

> .


    ,   "",  ,      .
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/d_Xf_UoqzM-9OA

*  8 ():*




> 


 ,  ""  ,       (,    .)    ,            ,     ,      ,      .       ,    ,            .                 ,   .

----------


## RA3WDK

> ,   ... :-)      .
> ,     ,      -             ""  ,     \,         ,    " "    ?   ""    ?
>       160-80-40      ?
>    IV  40      S9+25 dB.      "-"        ,  .   50    (   )       30-50 .


,    offtop
 80  160      GP 20   ,  9+30 
 10 , ,  5 , GP     .
220   160  ,  youtube     CW DX  /.
    RDF    .
       LZ1AQ ,     RDF
http://www.lz1aq.signacor.com/docs/a...al-antenna.php
    -    



> One of the way to reduce this (near field) type of noise is to use compact receiving antennas. Then every meter away from the noise source matters! -        ( )     .       !

----------

UA9OC

----------


## R3DDL

> " ".


" "  ""      :Smile: 

 ( ,   ) -     .

      ,   90    ,        :Smile:

----------


## SVd2004

> 


   .
"    ,      .         !"

----------


## ra6foo

> "    ,      .         !"


  " " ,   .
     RA3WDK  ,

----------


## ra6foo

> 145      ?. ?


 ""   248. 
    "-"    . 
   , " " 8   ,  4...5   . 
(    -  14 )     .
   0,05   50  (2 )  0,3  5 ) 
   75    75  ( - 75-50 )
 1.5 
   ieK

----------


## rz3qs

.
 .
      .  0 .
        ,  .
   29 .
     .
        .

----------

RA3WDK, UA4NE

----------


## SVd2004

> .





> .


     ?
,  (   ),   ?

----------

SVd2004

----------


## SVd2004

*UA4NE*,
    ,            2 ?

----------


## SVd2004

..       ?

----------

SVd2004

----------


## SVd2004

> ,    .    .


 ,  ,  ?

----------


## SVd2004

> -  .


            ?

----------


## SVd2004

> "" -


  ,       .
 ,   .
 ,  ,     ,      ...

----------


## cuneum

> , !


 ,        ,     !!

*  5 ():*




> .


   ,         QTH        .




> ?


 ,       .

----------


## cuneum

,    " " (     ),      ,   ,            ,         .          .     !!
     ,          ,       .  ,   .




> 10


   ,    ,  .

----------


## SVd2004

> 


 ...

----------


## cuneum

> ?


  .
  ,         ,       (),      "". ,      ,       .

----------


## SVd2004

.

----------


## ra6foo

> ,     !!


 
   " "  ,
 .
  R3DDL      , 
       . 
  ,   . 
     , 
     .

----------

Valery12,  12701

----------


## SVd2004

> " "


     "Magnetic Loop antenna".

----------


## SVd2004

> " ", " "  ..   ,       .    " " - folded dipole.


   .
    ???

----------


## UA4NE

> ???


       .      ,    . Magnetic loop -   ,    . Folded dipole  -   ,    .

  ""     ,      .     .

----------


## UA4NE

.   " "   :Razz:    ,     .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## ra3qdp

> .     .


,    ,  ,  RZ3QS       - ,        50  (    ).

----------


## Valery12

, ,  :
- "  "    50    14 .
     ,    .
          14 .
,   7      25 .

      ,       .

----------


## Valery12

> .


  ,       .
 ,      :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

? 
     , "   "
(       )

----------


## ra6foo

> ,   .


    UR5ZQV   ,      "  "?  ,   D 0.35  (  "    - ")   14       200

----------


## Valery12

> ,


       .




> .


""     .
       , ,    .

----------


## Valery12

> 2..


  :Smile: 
         -
-      ?
()

----------


## Valery12

> 


,  ,  ?
( )

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Valery12*,   ,   (  )   ,   

     , , , . ., . ...
 . .  ,  . .  .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*belomira*,   ,    .
  1833  12,  .   ,  . , , ,   . .

----------


## rz3qs

52  .  5  .   .  .    .

----------

Valery12

----------


## RA1AFS

50

----------


## RA1AFS

> ...


...         .     ,            .      :


_X_L       (),
_Z_L      (),
_ω = 2πf_    /,
_f_     (),
_L_     (),
_j_   .

  720      3  ()  2,975 () .
  ,    f ...

     ""  ,  ,   ...



P.S.       :Razz:

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## RA1AFS

> 1  1   8      557  
>   3.55  .... 0,875%


1,5

----------

Valery12

----------


## UA4NE

,     -    .        -.       ,      .    , .

----------


## ra6foo

R ,         .
        (,  Z)

----------

UA4NE

----------

> -    " "  " ".
> ,      ?


 ::confused::    .       ,     .       ::confused::

----------


## Valery12

,      :Smile: 
       ,   ,       .
,          .

   .
**     , .
   ,   ""  ,        .

          ,  ,       .
      ,          :Smile:

----------


## UA4NE

> .


    .   -,      ""   ""         .      .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ra6foo*,   ,  ,    .    3- . .   ,  ,  ,   ( ).
   , . .  ,     ,    ,   ,   ,    , ""  ..

----------


## Valery12

> R


    -  .
,   ,    ,       ,   .
  ,    ,          .




> ,


   ,  LC-         ,     :Smile:

----------


## UA4NE

> 


MMANA -      (     500 ) 17,1 .  ,  .    ,        .

   MMANA  1   ,   (..  2 ),      .       ?

----------


## Valery12

> I = U / R.


       .
       -     :Smile: 
    ,     .




> MMANA -


,         52?
        .
,        :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

> ,    MMANA    -))


      1.6.
  ,   ,     :((

----------


## Valery12

,   "".
 ,   ,        70 .

   RZ3QS              100 .

----------


## UA4NE

,      .

*  6 ():*




> ~  ,  ,  .


,   -))   .

----------

Valery12

----------


## UA4NE

Del

----------


## Valery12

,        ?

----------


## Valery12

-   1   30    .
,  -        :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

> -   1   30    .
> ,  -


   ? 
        ???  :Sad: 
 ,  , " ". 
      .

----------


## 3

> ,


 ,      "r"  :Embarassed:   :Smile: 



> 


      "  "    ( ) . . , , . , 1981 .,     .

----------

UA4NE

----------

,      ,        ?

----------

cuneum

----------


## SVd2004

> ""


 ,      ...

----------

RA1AFS

----------


## 3

> 1854   . .   .


     ,      :Rolling Eyes: 
. 169, . 5-2, . 200, . 5-33  :Smile:   ,   .

----------

RA1AFS

----------

?       .

----------


## RA3WDK

,   .
   -


   ()    :Razz:  ,       .

  -    .
  652    , 100   , 150    ,  40  
     470 ,    1,5 ,        33      (..  ,   ).
  638  .     ,         -   ,  .
  ,  5  (9  BW)  1   30 .
             6-119.    -   ,    +.

 ,  -  -   510  (    510 ).
652  ,    1,5 , 638 -  .
 -    ,        .      .
   50        ,    6-119,     ,   10 .       -           ,     .

P.S>        -    :Razz:  ,     652   -  ,   -   ,     (   LZ1AQ         -).

----------


## SVd2004

> 


  ,   ?
  ,    ...
   ???
  ...

----------

ua3qfy

----------


## RA3WDK

> ,   ?


   ,   +   ,     !

...    ,     ,    -  80   ,        .
  63  64      .

P.S> -98     2018   . 2902   -60  .

----------

R3DDL

----------


## SVd2004

> -  80   ,        .
>   63  64      .


        ...

        ,    ...

----------

7107    R9GD.      .

----------


## RA1AFS

> 7107    R9GD.      .


  ,    ...





    ,  

https://www.youtube.com/shorts/_ku-W8Q4Jxs

----------

> ,


    ,   ,       .   ,    (   ,    )   ,    ,   .         ,    .

----------


## ua3qfy

> ,   ,       .   ,    (   ,    )   ,    ,   .         ,    .


  7 . G90.
    5 .
       .
  R     ?

----------

RA1AFS,  12701

----------

.   ,         .

----------


## RA3WDK

> .   ,         .


    ,     -    .     ,     -   ,               12    .

----------


## RA3WDK

> .   ,         .


    ,     -    .     ,     -   ,               12    .




> ,    ,    ,   ?


    ,        SMA-11    ,   ,      4  S- TS-830         9996 .
  .

----------


## RA3WDK

> .   ,         .


    ,     -    .     ,     -   ,               12    .




> ,    ,    ,   ?


    ,        SMA-11    ,   ,      4  S- TS-830         9996 .
  .




> ?


   .     30 ,  20-17-15-12-10 ,     .

----------


## RA3WDK

> ,   ,   .


  ,      .      .
   - 6-112   GP 80   ( 20 )       ,       /    ,    .    . ...
   ,  .

----------

RA1AFS, ua3qfy

----------


## Valery12

*rz3qs

*     .
   ,       .
       ,       .
        ,   .

      .
-,        OSL  .
 ,   ,      100 .
  ""   .

,    ,       :Smile: 
  -           , ...    ,     ..
,   " "     ,          26 .
(     )

----------

ua3qfy

----------


## rz3qs

> .


    .
   ,            .

----------


## Valery12

> .


    - " ,  "   :Smile: 

 "" ,        -.                .
,                 .

----------

RA3WDK

----------


## rz3qs

> - " ,  "


 ,  .
  ,10  ,     .

----------

Valery12

----------


## rz3qs

> -  .


  ,  10 ,     .

----------

Valery12,  12701

----------


## rz3qs

,      .

----------


## Valery12

> ,       .


   ,       .
  52           28 .
     " "   .

              1.6.
 ,          :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

RZ3QS     .
        ,        ,    .
        ,    MLA-30.

    SDR-   ,   ,  .
   :   :Smile: 

_"...           .    ,  ,   -.  , ,        ..."
_http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...F2%E0%FF/page2

_

_

----------


## cuneum

> ,     .


      ?

----------


## SVd2004

websdr WebSDR RW3PS  , 
SWL.su WebSDR

----------

> **?


   .     .
  .     .

*  7 ():*




> websdr WebSDR RW3PS  , 
>   SWL.su WebSDR


 .    .      .

*  5 ():*

 .     0,7 .  3650    .

----------


## SVd2004

...

----------


## cuneum

> ,  ?


 ,  ,    (   )       *       50* (   -),           (  ),  ?  ?

     ,   ?

----------


## cuneum

> .


    ,    ""   ,     .         ,     .  ,        9-,               .



> 


     , ,        .       ,             .     ,       ,   .

----------


## cuneum

> ?


   .          ,   ,    ,   ,     .  ,  ,   .

----------

Georgi

----------


## RA3WDK

,       .
  ,   ,  SSB  RTTY .

----------

VElkin

----------


## cuneum

> .


   ,     .  ,     10+ .   ,     .   ,           .

----------

Laimerus

----------


## Laimerus

*RN6LW*,      .    - 5,6  .

----------


## SVd2004

> .


     ?

----------


## 12701

*RN6LW*,   ,      ?    ,       5-    ..      ..

----------

12701

----------


## cuneum

> ?


   .,  ,                 ,    .     .

----------


## cuneum

> .    ?


      ,    .      80-   ,    .    websdr ,      .   ,     "". 
*http://websdr.78dx.ru:8901/*




> .


,       40  .  80-   ,               .

     .  .
*http://sdr.vdonsk.ru/*

----------


## cuneum

> 59+20Db


  ""   ,   .   ,     ,       .

 ,        ,     (  ).
*https://disk.yandex.ru/i/N0puxTq0_h8BdA*

 ,   60, , .
*https://disk.yandex.ru/i/42Khm0FMl3pS9A*

 ,    ,       .
*https://disk.yandex.ru/i/BAy5EaTN0dQ0ow*

      5  : *https://yadi.sk/i/pJsp3s0W3BxtGt*

     ,     (        6..10,     ),    ,  ,   /.       ,   .       ,    ,    .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## UA4NE

> 


      ,       .        ,      ,    ,  .      ,     .

 ,           ,      ( ).

----------


## UA4NE

> ,


 .

==

   .    80-   JA7BXS.     -))

----------


## SVd2004

> .


 .
  .  , .

----------


## 12701

*cuneum*, 



> ,  ,          ,  ,


  ..         ..

----------

UA4NE

----------


## cuneum

> ..


 ? ,   ,        ,       .

----------

12701

----------


## UA4NE

> ALA1530LN


      .   ?

----------


## IG_58

*SVd2004*,     ,        ,    Lossless Feedback Amplifier     NPN BJT .  ,   ,     JFET,     , , J310,  c        Wellbrook'a.

----------


## IG_58

*SVd2004*,    ZTX327 -    JFET,       ,   npn-,   2N2222  2N3904,  .        .

 ,         .

,  -    ALA1530LN,      ,   :
https://www.wellbrook.uk.com/loopantennas/ALA1530LN

      :



> The new ALA1530LN is the second generation  of this antenna and uses *8 very high gain JFETs in parallel push-pull  with a Bipolar transistor cascode* stage for extended bandwidth. A very  low amplifier noise floor is achieved by dynamically decreasing the JFET  Source resistance to a fraction of an Ohm. This is achieved using a  proven technique developed in the 1980s by *coupling the FET Gate to the  Source with a phase inverting transformer.*


         .

----------


## IG_58

*SVd2004*,   ,       .    . 

     ,  ,  ,  .

       JFET:



  4 . J310     ,      ,    ,       ,    Wellbruck

----------


## IG_58

*SVd2004*,      ,  UA4NE  #1969,  "",   ,    ,    ,      ,        JFET. 

          :



     1,  4 ,  .         BJT  ,      JFET-BJT . ,     "" BJT -    ,     .

----------


## IG_58

*SVd2004*,      ,   ,  .        ,          (.  ).

       , ..      ,      -    ALA1530LN.

----------


## IG_58

,     ,    , ,     "",     ,      .  .  ,   ,           ,   ,      .   ,     ?

 ,     ,    ,    .

*  14 ():*

     :

----------

SVd2004, UA4NE

----------

IG_58

----------


## IG_58

*SVd2004*,        #1975,    ,     .

----------


## IG_58

,   , , .

   :




> A very  low amplifier noise floor is achieved by dynamically decreasing  the JFET  Source resistance to a fraction of an Ohm. This is achieved  using a  proven technique developed in the 1980s by coupling the FET Gate to the  Source with a phase inverting transformer.

----------


## IG_58

*SVd2004*, ,       .         ,    ,    ,  ,    ( , ,  ),    ,   .   ,   ,    .    ,     ,      .  

, ,       .  ,  ,       -   .  ,  ,    .  .

----------

Boris..

----------


## RA3WDK

> SVd2004,     ,        ,    Lossless Feedback Amplifier     NPN BJT .  ,   ,     JFET,     , , J310,  c       Wellbrook'a.


,   Wellbrook-   .   10     ,            .   LZ1AQ     , ,              -     .     (     ).
     .             10       .
            ,             (  ).    ,      ,    .
    ,           ,         50  ( ),   4:1,     .      , -    ""  ,     .        (50  - 30 ).

     9    (  )-    .     6-119      -     .  , ,     ,       .

----------

IG_58, UA4NE

----------

RA3WDK

----------


## RA3WDK

,  302 + 368 
   20         -     .
  ,       .

     losless    ,     : , , ,   -, , `, , .          .  2N3904 3906 2222  ,     h21  350       .  ,              . 

         2N2222A  NEC   + 2N1711    .           .     BFG541  591 (    ,   BFU590   BFG591),  Phillips  Siemens   "" p-n .

  30 ,      10-15 ,    1         10 ,       .     Tunsgrame, NEC, Siemens -     .             ,  DCF   RWM    , ,      .

P.S> ,  -   302 + 311.       .

----------

IG_58

----------


## RA3WDK

> ...


     !
       ,  ,  .    ,            160  80  ( ..          ). SDR    , WebSDR  . 
 ,     KiwiSDR  WebSDR -    ,      .
     .           -     ,    K9AY     ,  DX   .     -    ,       .

   ,     .      ,   ,      SPF5189z ,     15     ,   .       ,     4 ,  ,            BPF.    .

  ,     R&S,       (  )    QualComm,    -   ,  ,  .   ,   RA60H1317  Mitsubishi,     120 ,  60-70     .

----------


## RA3WDK

,  .    .

----------


## UA4NE

-))   -  .

----------

RA3WDK

----------


## RA3WDK

:
- MicroCap  Electronic Work Bench -   
-        ,   
-          
-      ,     -  ,     ,       .

----------

